# A nudo



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:

la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...

ho sempre sostenuto, e continuo a sostenere, che il tradimento non sempre abbia un perchè...ma nel mio caso, ammetto oggi, di avere avuto una causa scatenante...causa che fino ad oggi ho omesso di raccontare per pudore, privacy e timore di essere letto da qualcuno che mi conosca...ma oggi, chissà perchè, me ne fotto:

sono sposato da quasi 5anni, e fin dalla prima notte di nozze proviamo ad avere un figlio...ma il figlio non arriva...
anni di vicissitudini varie, medici, interventi, analisi, centri specialistici vari, l'ultimo all'estero...sesso a comando, in giorni specifici, in orari specifici, in posizioni precise...farlo quando non vuoi e NON farlo quando vuoi...viaggi, seghe alle 6 di mattina per far analizzare, rinunce varie, migliaia e migliaia di euro spesi...ecc.ecc.ecc..
in pià una profonda crisi professionale, caratterizzata da una attività in comune con mio fratello che ha scatenato da 2 anni liti al limite del lecito, diversità di vedute e enormi difformità nel modo di gestire sia l'attività che le proprie vite...stiamo cercando di seprararci ma è dura e richiede ancora tempo...

sono stanco, maledettamente stanco...non mi sento libero di gestire la mia vita...non posso avviare una nuova attività perchè devo attendere che certe cose consentano questa divisione...non posso gestire liberamente i miei spazi e le mie finanze perchè devo dedicarmi a questa ricerca di gravidanza che non arriva
sono stanco di sentirmi non più innamorato come prima e non più desideroso del figlio come prima, ma convivere anche con quelle domande che ogni santo giorno martellano la mia mente "come è potuto accadere? come posso non amarla più come prima? come posso non volere più il figlio?"

gravidanze spontane, indotte, tecniche invasive...aborti, mancati impianti, biochimico...terminologie che fino a qualche anno fa nemmeno mi sognavo di conoscere, e che tanto vorrei continuare a non conoscere...
l'americana arrivò come un raggio di sole nell'attimo buio della mia vita...mi portò gioia, serenità, entusiasmo, tornare a sentirmi amato non solo per ciò che sono ma sopratutto per la mia follia, la mia mentalità aperta, la mia costante ricerca del sorriso e dell'ottimismo...e poi mi portò la libido, quella che avevo temporaneamente perso, eccitazione, voglia di scopare e non di procreare...amore libero, sentimenti veri senza condizionamenti...e sopratutto l'idea di FUGGIRE DA TUTTO...si, andare negli usa e rifarmi una vita mollando tutto e tutti...ma non ebbi mai ne il coraggio ne gli strumenti per farlo...anche perchè avrei dovuto fare i conti con ovuli già fecondati e congelati...guarda tu che cazzo di problema...

siamo qui, in attesa di iniziare questo nuovo iter in questo nuovo centro all'estero dove siamo appena andati...ci vorranno altre varie migliaia di euro, più viaggi, vitto, alloggio, giorni li, stress, attesa ecc.ecc.ecc..
pensando sempre "se rinunciamo ci lasciamo, se non va in porto ci lasciamo, ma se non lo facciamo lei cade in depressione e io potrei pentirmene amaramente"
lei mi ama, è ferita per il tradimento e spesso si sfoga...ma lei stessa ammette di esagerare, di drammatizzare come è nella sua natura, e nella normalità ammette di sentirsi ferita ma non così distrutta per il tradimento...sono altri i nostri problemi, noi che abbiamo costruito quasi tutto sulla intimità fisica e sul desiderio di creare una nostra famiglia...cose che mancano terribilmente anche se proprio il sesso da qualche mese è tornato ad essere intenso e abbondante, ma più quasi come sfogo e necessità fisica che non reale desiderio l'un dell'altro...

sono stanco, poco ottimista e molto demoralizzato nel sentire di non aver più il controllo della mia vita...ammesso che l'abbia mai avuto...
ma non mi deprimo, non cado o meglio mi rialzo sempre perchè odio l'idea di subire la vita...io l'aggredisco la vita, e al massimo accetto i brevi momenti nei quali bisogna fermarsi in attesa di tornare come prima...
gli amici tutti sposati con figli...ad ogni nuova lieta di qualche amica incinta è una mazzata per lei, una rottura di palle per me...cose indescrivibili che ci hanno anche portato ad isolarci, come se ogni amica in cinta fosse come se lei volesse farci un torto, riderci in faccia...procurarci invidia...e non è così...

e penso "a me tutto ciò? come è possibile?" e penso ancora di avere 33 anni, giovane per fare o rifare tutto...lei 36, l'età in cui il figlio LO DEVI fare non solo per immagine o naturalezza delle cose, ma per ragioni propriamente fisiche...
e poi ancora penso "senza figli, che senso ha il matrimonio? a cosa mi interessa la convivenza, a cosa serve? a farsi compagnia? scopare quando ci pare? una cuoca e uno che mantiene le economie?"

si, l'amore...ma l'amore non basta, l'amore senza continui nuovi stimoli svanisce, diventa affetto fraterno...ma continuare in questa estenuante ricerca della gravidanza è diventato insopportabile, umiliante e tremendamente dispendioso sotto ogni punto di vista...e l'idea di una nuova delusione è struggente...

fare cosa? insistere???
troppa paura...restare senza figli? a che pro?
adottare? MAI
lasciarsi? e poi, se ce ne pentiamo???

in tutto questo, dulcis in fundo, il mio carattere del caxxo che mi porta a legarmi sempre alle persone...potevo svagarmi con l'americana, distrarmi e basta...no, mi dovevo innamorare e far innamorare anche lei...e i sentimenti me li porto dietro sempre e li avrò per tutta la vita come per tutte le altre donne che ho amato...

"non capisci un caxxo, e vivi nel tuo mondo virtuale"...parole del mio socio/fratello...forse ha ragione, ma me ne vanto perchè preferisco vivere così e restare sempre in piedi, con i miei sogni e follie, con la mia gioia di vivere...
...piuttosto che subire la vita come una condanna e vivere ogni giorno come L'ENNESIMA DIFFICOLTA'...

io sono così, e mi sento fortunato ad esserlo...altrimenti sarei già caduto nella più profonda depressione...


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


ti abbraccio Chet :bacio:


ps. sei riuscito a farmi commuovere.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


Mi ha molto colpito quello che hai scritto. Ho provato ad immaginare le difficoltà che avete passato in questi anni tu e tua moglie... sotto una pressione del genere deve essere veramente dura. Capisco i dubbi che hai adesso. Da un lato il tuo tradimento, le motivazioni, le conseguenze. Ma dall'altro... siete andati avanti fino ad ora, no? Avete continuato a lottare, giusto? Da madre ti posso dire solo una cosa: un figlio non dovrebbe essere frutto solo della volontà, dovrebbe essere frutto anche di un sogno comune.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti abbraccio Chet :bacio:
> 
> 
> ps. sei riuscito a farmi commuovere.....


no...non ti commuovere...

...non voglio certo perdere il mio sex appeal


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


Trovo assurdo ed insano puntare su un figlio per avere un forte legame con te o peggio soddisfare in solitaria il suo egoismo.

Mi dispiace per la tua situazione con le pressioni e la mancanza d'aria...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi ha molto colpito quello che hai scritto. Ho provato ad immaginare le difficoltà che avete passato in questi anni tu e tua moglie... sotto una pressione del genere deve essere veramente dura. Capisco i dubbi che hai adesso. Da un lato il tuo tradimento, le motivazioni, le conseguenze. Ma dall'altro... siete andati avanti fino ad ora, no? Avete continuato a lottare, giusto? Da madre ti posso dire solo una cosa: un figlio non dovrebbe essere frutto solo della volontà, dovrebbe essere frutto anche di un sogno comune.


il sogno c'era...ora da parte mia non più...

è quasi una ricerca di sollievo, di ripristinare le cose...e sopratutto di uscirmene...

se fossi convinto di non volerlo e di non volere più lei prenderi determinate decisioni...ma non sono convinto di nulla...

...e non sono, non siamo, nemmeno nella condizione di dire "ok, fermiamoci e proviamo intanto a ricostruire NOI"...non più...non c'è tempo!!!


----------



## Namless (17 Aprile 2012)

Sono donna, ma io questo bisogno disperato di avere figli, rischiando TUTTO, rovinando il rapporto con la persona che ami, proprio non lo capisco.

Un figlio è davvero più importante dell'uomo che ami???


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Trovo assurdo ed insano puntare su un figlio per avere un forte legame con te o peggio soddisfare in solitaria il suo egoismo.
> 
> Mi dispiace per la tua situazione con le pressioni e la mancanza d'aria...


lei non è egoista, non lo è mai stata...

alla fine, è giusto dirlo, le maggiori pressioni le ha vissute lei

siamo solo stati poco fortunati...e poi gli eventi sono naturali conseguenze...


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lei non è egoista, non lo è mai stata...
> 
> alla fine, è giusto dirlo, le maggiori pressioni le ha vissute lei
> 
> siamo solo stati poco fortunati...e poi gli eventi sono naturali conseguenze...


ed allora che le passa nella capoccia?

che senza figlio te ne andresti? a me il quadro non piacerebbe...

Ps:anch'io aborro l'adozione...


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

Senti a 33 anni hai tutto il diritto e le possibilità di rifarti una vita....mi sembra di sentire parlare un ultra quarantenne con moglie e figli a carico.
Lascia tua moglie , concediti un periodo da solo , libera le tue emozioni e poi si vedrà.
I figli sono qualcosa di serio che ti cambiano la vita, avrai tempo , tutto il tempo che vorrai.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed allora che le passa nella capoccia?
> 
> che senza figlio te ne andresti? a me il quadro non piacerebbe...
> 
> Ps:anch'io aborro l'adozione...


l'abbiamo sempre voluto il figlio, entrambi

era naturale e ci amavamo veramente alla follia...era tutto perfetto, la coppia invidiata da tutti...mille follie, sempre coplici, liberi ma uniti, mentalità aperte, zero ipocrisie e giudizi verso gli altri...
viaggi, esperienze, impegno nelle rispettive professioni, una bella casa, belle famiglie, begli amici...e tanta voglia di sognare e fare...sesso da invidia, passione e amore, totale dedizione...

questa difficoltà ha tagliato le gambe ad entrambi, in maniera netta...abbiamo tutti e 2 commesso errori e adesso ne paghiamo le conseguenze...

lei vuole il figlio con me, da me...non per paura di perdermi ma perchè anche lei come me pensa a quanto lo volevamo e a come, magari, ripristinerebbe il tutto...

non è un bel quadro lo so, non è facile da comprendere...nemmeno per me...!!!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Senti a 33 anni hai tutto il diritto e le possibilità di rifarti una vita....mi sembra di sentire parlare un ultra quarantenne con moglie e figli a carico.
> Lascia tua moglie , concediti un periodo da solo , libera le tue emozioni e poi si vedrà.
> I figli sono qualcosa di serio che ti cambiano la vita, avrai tempo , tutto il tempo che vorrai.


non mi sento disamorato...e ho paura di pentirmi di determinate scelte

una parte di me si ribella e vorrebbe mollare, prendere una pausa da tutto...ma un'altra parte di me E' CONVINTA che sia solo una momento di flessione legato alle difficoltà e alla recente storia extra-coniugale...

per me mia moglie non era la perfezione...era di più:
era il materializzarsi della donna dei sogni

l'ho amata più di me stesso e fisicamente ne subivo una autentica dipendenza...non provare queste sensazioni è per me una cosa inaccettabile adesso


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> l'abbiamo sempre voluto il figlio, entrambi
> 
> era naturale e ci amavamo veramente alla follia...era tutto perfetto, la coppia invidiata da tutti...mille follie, sempre coplici, liberi ma uniti, mentalità aperte, zero ipocrisie e giudizi verso gli altri...
> viaggi, esperienze, impegno nelle rispettive professioni, una bella casa, belle famiglie, begli amici...e tanta voglia di sognare e fare...sesso da invidia, passione e amore, totale dedizione...
> ...


quest'accanimento e' devastante e non vedo perche' uno dopo tutto sto calvario non potrebbe essere libero di ripensarci e mollare il colpo...

per me le aspettative che ha caricato tua moglie sono un grosso problema e con la nascita i tuoi guai mi sa che saranno ancora peggiori...

altro che collante...sarai n'optional...


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


ciao carissimo,
chi può capirti meglio di me? Io sono l'altra parte, la donna che non riesce ad avere figli e tu hai provato e provi ciò che ha provato mio marito.
Ovviamente capisco le dinamiche e la sofferenza che porta l'infertilità in una giovane coppia innamorata che aveva un progetto di famiglia.
Capisco la frustrazione di rendere quasi pubblica l'intimità di coppia che viene gestita con compiti a casa...ad orari come quando si timbra il cartellino per il lavoro...una vita che stressa!
Però capisco molto bene tua moglie che immagino abbia vissuto ciò che ho vissuto io per due anni:
il sentimento (sciocco ma umano) di non sentirsi una vera donna perchè privata dell'essenza dell'essere femmina; monitorare giorno per giorno il proprio corpo; fare dosaggi ormonali con prelievi quasi giornalieri; fare monitoraggi follicolari (ecografie transvaginali ogni due giorni per vedere di quanto crescono i follicoli); fare cure con forti dosaggi ormonali con punture in pancia ogni giorno; sentire il tuo umore cambiare a causa delle cure; fare sesso esattamente entro le 12 ore in cui ti sei iniettata il farmaco per ovulare!
e tutto ciò non basta....non resti incinta oppure ci resti ma lo perdi!
e poi....inizi la fase della fecondazione in vitro ecc.
Sai cosa vuol dire psicologicamente e fisicamente per una persona sottoporsi a queste cure in prima persona?
Anche mio marito si è sentito soffocare dagli eventi, ha creduto di non amarmi come prima, di non desiderare dei figli come prima, ha lasciato la porta aperta ed è entrato un raggio di sole, spensierato...io la chiamo un'isola felice dove poteva liberarsi dallo stress che probabilmente non era in grado di gestire (immaturità o fragilità...non saprei).
Capisco la delusione di tua moglie perchè è la stessa che ho provato io, mi ha fatto rabbia pensare che lottavo per un progetto con tutte le mie forze, che mettevo a forte rischio la mia salute fisica e mentale mentre lui (che infondo non faceva un enorme sacrificio) ha visto bene di non affrontare il suo disagio scappando e trovando rifugio in una realtà effimera.
Noi abbiamo abbandonato l'idea del figlio naturale e vorremmo adottarlo, ma ora che le carte sono scoperte l'ho messo davvero davanti ad una scelta di responsabilità vera: questo deve essere un progetto comune, io non voglio ormai un figlio a tutti i costi, voglio una famiglia con lui e se decideva che era me che voleva doveva esserne certo.
Io ti capisco! davvero tanto e so che hai sofferto e soffri molto!!!!


----------



## ferita (17 Aprile 2012)

*perchè?*

Perchè adottare no? 
Perchè ostinarsi in questo modo? Probabilmente tua moglie fa anche cure ormonali pesanti...perchè? 
Non vi piacerebbe l'idea di un bambino (anche molto piccolo visto la vostra età) che ha solo vissuto nove mesi o poco più da un'altra parte?
Perchè tutto questo accanimento? adesso ci mancavano anche gli ovuli congelati che vi stanno aspettando...
Non è vita la vostra...è un incubo! Ecco perchè sei "volato" e "voli" in America!!
Vi auguro di riuscire nell'impianto degli ovuli, ma se (speriamo non sia mai) va male...ci sono tanti bambini che cercano una mamma e un papà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> l'abbiamo sempre voluto il figlio, entrambi
> 
> era naturale e ci amavamo veramente alla follia...era tutto perfetto, la coppia invidiata da tutti...mille follie, sempre coplici, liberi ma uniti, mentalità aperte, zero ipocrisie e giudizi verso gli altri...
> viaggi, esperienze, impegno nelle rispettive professioni, una bella casa, belle famiglie, begli amici...e tanta voglia di sognare e fare...sesso da invidia, passione e amore, totale dedizione...
> ...


Un figlio non ripristina nulla, un figlio rivoluziona tutto. Non risolve problemi esistenti, crea nuove problematiche e nuove dinamiche... oltre ovviamente alla gioia che dà. Ma si cambia, tanto, come persone e come coppia. E se le fondamenta non sono solide è un casino. Secondo me dopo tutto quello che è successo è normale e giusto che tu abbia dei dubbi, non riesci proprio a prenderti tempo per fare chiarezza? 36 anni non sono la soglia della menopausa, non è ancora scaduto il tempo...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ciao carissimo,
> chi può capirti meglio di me? Io sono l'altra parte, la donna che non riesce ad avere figli e tu hai provato e provi ciò che ha provato mio marito.
> Ovviamente capisco le dinamiche e la sofferenza che porta l'infertilità in una giovane coppia innamorata che aveva un progetto di famiglia.
> Capisco la frustrazione di rendere quasi pubblica l'intimità di coppia che viene gestita con compiti a casa...ad orari come quando si timbra il cartellino per il lavoro...una vita che stressa!
> ...


Si, hai centrato tutto...nulla da aggiungere...

Solo su una cosa: quando dici "lui in fondo non faceva enormi sacrifici"

Per me lo sono pure...
Viaggiare ogni 2 giorni perché questi centri erano ad almeno 100km da dove viviamo...masturbarsi continuamente per le analisi, a casa o in squallidi bagni del centro
E poi i vari:
Non bere troppo che non aiuta
Non fumare troppo
Non mettere il portatile sulle gambe
Non giocare troppo a calcio
Non fare la sauna che non fa bene
Non puoi andare al convegno perché dobbiamo fare sesso
Non puoi andare all'incontro perché c'è la visita
Non andiamo li che ci sono tutte coppie con figli
Occhio alle buche in strada
La moto ci fa male
Lavati con il detergente specifico
Fai la puntura
Prendi le pillole
Riempi il vasetto
Dita in culo dall'andrologo
Non comprare quella cosa che abbiamo spese del centro
Evita jeans e pantaloni stetti
Cambia mutande

Onestamente sotto certi aspetto per in uomo è anche peggio...e mi sono rotto le palle!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si, hai centrato tutto...nulla da aggiungere...
> 
> Solo su una cosa: quando dici "lui in fondo non faceva enormi sacrifici"
> 
> ...


forse dovresti parlarne con lei.....


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


una delle domande che volevo farti era proprio quella sui figli ...ma temevo  quel percorso doloroso che hai descritto.
perchè adottare mai?


ps scusa.te lo hanno già chiesto


----------



## melania (17 Aprile 2012)

*Anche se non vorrei*

mi sento di far sentire la mia opinione.
Io ho un figlio adottivo. 
Mio marito non poteva averne, e anche se avremmo potuto tentare una fecondazione artificiale, non l'abbiamo mai voluto fare. Insieme, sentivamo che un figlio non doveva essere una forzatura. Poi l'adozione è sempre stata nei nostri progetti, e ancora prima di conoscerci era già nei miei..nella mia infanzia..il mio papà avrebbe voluto un figlio adottivo e me ne parlava spesso. Per noi, e per me in modo particolare è stata una scelta naturale. 
Questo non è il forum adatto per parlare di adozione, ce ne sono molti sull'argomento, però volevo dire che se hai scartato l'adozione perché pensi che un figlio adottato, lo sentiresti meno tuo, mi sento di dirti che ti sbagli.


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Un figlio non ripristina nulla, un figlio rivoluziona tutto. Non risolve problemi esistenti, crea nuove problematiche e nuove dinamiche... oltre ovviamente alla gioia che dà. Ma si cambia, tanto, come persone e come coppia. E se le fondamenta non sono solide è un casino.* Secondo me dopo tutto quello che è successo è normale e giusto che tu abbia dei dubbi, non riesci proprio a prenderti tempo per fare chiarezza? 36 anni non sono la soglia della menopausa, non è ancora scaduto il tempo...


Parole che stracondivido... Un figlio non è la soluzione ai vostri problemi...

Cattivik


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una delle domande che volevo farti era proprio quella sui figli ...ma temevo  quel percorso doloroso che hai descritto.
> perchè adottare mai?
> 
> 
> ps scusa.te lo hanno già chiesto


Ad oggi la penso così

Non lo sentirei mio e non ho questa esigenza di avere un marmocchio per casa

Avevo un desiderio, proseguire con naturalezza il mio percorso di vita con questa gioia...

...anche un discorso economico:
Non è un problema spendere, ma l'idea di pagare come già da tempo faccio per avere un figlio è un principio insopportabile..."comprarlo", perché è qualcosa di simile, sarebbe anche peggio...

Posso sembrare anche cinico e freddo, ma sono troppe le componenti che mi stressano...


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ad oggi la penso così
> 
> Non lo sentirei mio e* non ho questa esigenza di avere un marmocchio per casa*
> 
> ...



Scusa Cheat, ma non mi sembra proprio la premessa migliore, adesso.
Ho capito che il percorso mentale è stato lungo, e che le cose sono cambiate, ma un figlio non rimette tutto a posto.
Incasina le cose.

Prendervi una pausa da questo tour de force?


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ad oggi la penso così
> 
> Non lo sentirei mio e non ho questa esigenza di avere un marmocchio per casa
> 
> ...


sono tutte comprensibili.
la cosa importante ora è sapere se vi amate e desiderate continuare il vostro matrimonio a prescindere dai figli .


----------



## melania (17 Aprile 2012)

*Senti..*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Ad oggi la penso così
> 
> Non lo sentirei mio e non ho questa esigenza di avere un marmocchio per casa
> 
> ...


Questa è una cazzata.
Non mi va di aggiungere altro.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa Cheat, ma non mi sembra proprio la premessa migliore, adesso.
> Ho capito che il percorso mentale è stato lungo, e che le cose sono cambiate, ma un figlio non rimette tutto a posto.
> Incasina le cose.
> 
> Prendervi una pausa da questo tour de force?


Pausa già presa

La sensazione chiara è che o si fa o si rompe...e poi o va in porto o si rompe...

direte: "ma allora proprio non vi amate"...Ehhhh non è proprio così...

...non è semplice...


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Questa è una cazzata.
> Non mi va di aggiungere altro.


tutte le famiglie che conosco che hanno adottato i loro figli (e sono tante che ho avuto modo di incontrare nel percorso di studi di mia figlia asilo-università) sono serene e "normali".
per chi è andato nei vari paesi di orgine (per i bimbi stranieri)è ovvio che ha avuto delle spese...ma non mi risulta si paghi nulla


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Pausa già presa
> 
> La sensazione chiara è che o si fa o si rompe...e poi o va in porto o si rompe...
> 
> ...


No, per me è chiaro quello che vuoi dire... ma un figlio non è un salvagente al quale aggrapparsi: tu lo metti al mondo e sei responsabile di questo, chiunque egli diventi. Non lo capisci fino a che non ci sei dentro. Dal momento che lo metti al mondo tu hai doveri verso di lui e non diritti, non ti devi aspettare nulla, tantomeno che salvi il vostro matrimonio. Tu gli devi dare una famiglia, non sarà lui a darla a te.


----------



## melania (17 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutte le famiglie che conosco che hanno adottato i loro figli (e sono tante che ho avuto modo di incontrare nel percorso di studi di mia figlia asilo-università) sono serene e "normali".
> per chi è andato nei vari paesi di orgine (per i bimbi stranieri)è ovvio che ha avuto delle spese...ma non mi risulta si paghi nulla


Ci sono delle spese, ovvio.
Le famiglie adottive ebbene sì......sono "normali"
L'anormalità ce l'ha regalata mio marito con la sua cazzata..
E soprattutto:  i bambini non si scelgono e non si pagano.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, per me è chiaro quello che vuoi dire... ma un figlio non è un salvagente al quale aggrapparsi: tu lo metti al mondo e sei responsabile di questo, chiunque egli diventi. Non lo capisci fino a che non ci sei dentro. Dal momento che lo metti al mondo tu hai doveri verso di lui e non diritti, non ti devi aspettare nulla, tantomeno che salvi il vostro matrimonio. Tu gli devi dare una famiglia, non sarà lui a darla a te.


So esattamente cosa vuoi dire, ed è quello che volevo e provavo...fare famiglia, sacrifici, dedicarsi ai figli...

Ero pronto e desideroso...

Ora è diverso...e rinunciare equivarrebbe a chiudere il mio matrimonio...e temo di pentirmene...


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ci sono delle spese, ovvio.
> Le famiglie adottive ebbene sì......sono* "normali"
> *L'anormalità ce l'ha regalata mio marito con la sua cazzata..
> E soprattutto: i bambini non si scelgono e non si pagano.


spero avrai capito che le virgolette non sono casuali.sul rosso non posso che quotarti


----------



## melania (17 Aprile 2012)

*Sì*



Minerva ha detto:


> spero avrai capito che le virgolette non sono casuali.sul rosso non posso che quotarti


Avevo capito, ma era un concetto da sottolineare.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> So esattamente cosa vuoi dire, ed è quello che volevo e provavo...fare famiglia, sacrifici, dedicarsi ai figli...
> 
> Ero pronto e desideroso...
> 
> Ora è diverso...e rinunciare equivarrebbe a chiudere il mio matrimonio...e temo di pentirmene...


non è che pensi all'altra?


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Questa è una cazzata.
> Non mi va di aggiungere altro.


manco per me no....

il comportamento di uno che ha l'onesta', il raziocinio, la pochezza di sentimenti etcetc di ammettere che non adotterebbe perche' non lo sentirebbe suo e non potrebbe equipararlo ad un cane abbandonato in autostrada, io lo preferisco anche per il futuro dell'adottato... 

io solo a pensare che se fossi divorziato dovrei spupazzarmi i figli di una eventuale compagna sklero...

maro'...brrrrr...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Avevo capito, ma era un concetto da sottolineare.


Ho sempre guardato con ammirazione chi ha messo da parte ataviche paure e ancestrali istinti per accogliere con amore un bimbo come proprio figlio, fregandosene altamente di trasmettere il proprio patrimonio genetico alla storia. Io non ho mai pensato davvero all'adozione, mi ricordo che quando parlammo di avere dei figli discutemmo anche di questa ipotesi, come parlammo di tante altre cose. Ma capisco che deve essere una decisione sincera e spontanea, se una coppia non pensa di poter riconoscere come proprio figlio un bambino da prendere in adozione... non lo deve fare.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho sempre guardato con ammirazione chi ha messo da parte ataviche paure e ancestrali istinti per accogliere con amore un bimbo come proprio figlio, fregandosene altamente di trasmettere il proprio patrimonio genetico alla storia. Io non ho mai pensato davvero all'adozione, mi ricordo che quando parlammo di avere dei figli discutemmo anche di questa ipotesi, come parlammo di tante altre cose. Ma capisco che deve essere una decisione sincera e spontanea, se una coppia non pensa di poter riconoscere come proprio figlio un bambino da prendere in adozione... non lo deve fare.


vero e concordo con sterminatore che questo tutela soprattutto l'adottato.



ps notato che stermi ha smesso la risata odiosa in questo thread?anche se vuol fare il duro a tutti i costi  in fondo è una persona sensibile

:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


Io ho la mia idea, che è solo un'idea e non ha la pretesa di essere assolutamente la verità.
Trovo che quando si desidera fortemente un figlio ci sono due percorsi che si possono scegliere, entrambi tra l'altro piuttosto complicati: l'inseminazione artificiale e l'adozione.
Il primo percorso ho notato che spesso tende a raffreddare la coppia perché rende la sessualità a volte molto artificiale. L'adozione nella maggior parte dei casi invece unisce.
La tua storia è molto commovente e mi interessa molto, anche perché pure io e la mia compagna è circa un anno che stiamo cercando un figlio, ma nel caso non arrivasse abbiamo deciso per l'adozione, ben consapevoli dlele difficoltà e dei tempi che ciò comporta.
Posso sapere perché non avete mai preso in considerazione questa strada?

Buscopann


----------



## gas (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


Per aiutarti nel superamento di tutti questi tuoi problemi, non c'è la possibilità di un riavvicinamento con tua moglie?
Credo che in questo momento di crisi non ci sia nulla di meglio dell'aiuto reciproco tra te e tua tua moglie, forse insieme potreste superare questo momento, e questo riavvicinamento potrebbe essere di aiuto anche a tua moglie, che mi pare anche in grosso difficoltà.


----------



## melania (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho sempre guardato con ammirazione chi ha messo da parte ataviche paure e ancestrali istinti per accogliere con amore un bimbo come proprio figlio, fregandosene altamente di trasmettere il proprio patrimonio genetico alla storia. Io non ho mai pensato davvero all'adozione, mi ricordo che quando parlammo di avere dei figli discutemmo anche di questa ipotesi, come parlammo di tante altre cose. Ma capisco che deve essere una decisione sincera e spontanea, se una coppia non pensa di poter riconoscere come proprio figlio un bambino da prendere in adozione... non lo deve fare.


Le parti che ho riportato in rosso sono sacrosante, Sbri.
Però le cose da trasmettere ai figli sono tantissime e non solo, grazie a Dio, di natura genetica. C'è una cosa però che non si sa dell'adozione: questi figli ci danno tanto di più di quello che noi diamo a loro, credimi.
E poi, mio figlio...se non fosse stato per lui..per le promesse fatte a lui, forse ora, il mio matrimonio non starebbe più in piedi.


----------



## gas (17 Aprile 2012)

Una coppia di amici che non riusciva ad avere figli per problemi congeniti, anni fa adotto un bambino.
Questo bambino è molto amato da entrambi, i 2 coniugi sono felici.
Anche loro hanno avuto momenti diffcili, esami, spese, litigi, ecc., poi un giorno sono stati illuminati ed hanno deciso di adottare un bambino/a. Oggi è una famiglia felice.
Forse questa adozione è riuscita a riequilibrare la coppia. 

Questa l'esperienza di una coppia di amici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Le parti che ho riportato in rosso sono sacrosante, Sbri.
> Però le cose da trasmettere ai figli sono tantissime e non solo, grazie a Dio, di natura genetica. C'è una cosa però che non si sa dell'adozione: questi *figli ci danno tanto di più di quello che noi diamo a loro*, credimi.
> E poi, mio figlio...se non fosse stato per lui..per le promesse fatte a lui, forse ora, il mio matrimonio non starebbe più in piedi.


vale sempre, per i figli anche quando vado a parlare con i professori


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Le parti che ho riportato in rosso sono sacrosante, Sbri.
> Però le cose da trasmettere ai figli sono tantissime e non solo, grazie a Dio, di natura genetica. C'è una cosa però che non si sa dell'adozione: questi figli ci danno tanto di più di quello che noi diamo a loro, credimi.
> E poi, mio figlio...se non fosse stato per lui..per le promesse fatte a lui, forse ora, il mio matrimonio non starebbe più in piedi.


Mela' tutto quello che vuoi, su cio' che hai scritto non questiono, pero' calandomi come se fosse adesso, io non avrei un comportamento genuino, starei in uno stato d'animo da considerarlo un ospite perenne....

per es. una sgridata con i controcazzi non riuscirei a farla come invece ne ho fatte co' mi' fija...che porella ha sopportato perche' nun c'aveva un vissuto del genere dietro le spalle..

mi farei troppa violenza...

se alla maggiore eta' con un adottato puta caso avessi scoperto in lui un tossico all'ultimo stadio, manco la fatica de spalanca' la porta e farse lo zaino doveva' fa'...

comunque io l'ho ammesso prima che ho una pochezza dei sentimenti ma uno sbattimento del genere pe' n'estraneo nun me passa manco pa' capa...


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mela' tutto quello che vuoi, su cio' che hai scritto non questiono, pero' calandomi come se fosse adesso, io non avrei un comportamento genuino, starei in uno stato d'animo da considerarlo un ospite perenne....
> 
> per es. una sgridata con i controcazzi non riuscirei a farla come invece ne ho fatte co' mi' fija...che porella ha sopportato perche' nun c'aveva un vissuto del genere dietro le spalle..
> 
> ...



anche tua moglie era un'estranea
ad es. Alberto Sordi non si è mai sposato perchè non voleva mettersi un'estranea in casa


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mela' tutto quello che vuoi, su cio' che hai scritto non questiono, pero' calandomi come se fosse adesso, io non avrei un comportamento genuino, starei in uno stato d'animo da considerarlo un ospite perenne....
> 
> per es. una sgridata con i controcazzi non riuscirei a farla come invece ne ho fatte co' mi' fija...che porella ha sopportato perche' nun c'aveva un vissuto del genere dietro le spalle..
> 
> ...


... sei proprio della peggiore specie! Dai ai figli quanto tu ti aspetti di ricevere.. e devono essere perentoriamente genetici.. altrimenti l'auotostima da cazzuto quale sei và a farsi friggere. Non sei solo povero di sentimenti ma anche di emozioni...


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche tua moglie era un'estranea
> ad es. Alberto Sordi non si è mai sposato perchè non voleva mettersi un'estranea in casa


ce lo sapevo che qualcuno l'avrebbe detto...

ahahahahah

pero' ti faccio notare che da una moglie o marito te separi ma da un figlio no perche' ci sono ben altri legami anche simbolici....

quindi equiparando l'ospite alla mugliera la sorte sarebbe identica...

ma io faccio schifo e ce lo seo da me...


----------



## Indeciso (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> l'abbiamo sempre voluto il figlio, entrambi
> 
> era naturale e ci amavamo veramente alla follia...era tutto perfetto, la coppia invidiata da tutti...mille follie, sempre coplici, liberi ma uniti, mentalità aperte, zero ipocrisie e giudizi verso gli altri...
> viaggi, esperienze, impegno nelle rispettive professioni, una bella casa, belle famiglie, begli amici...e tanta voglia di sognare e fare...sesso da invidia, passione e amore, totale dedizione...
> ...


Ascolta,
non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo ma tutti questi problemi da chi sono generati? Esistono pure coppie incompatibili
Mi spiego meglio....conosco coppie che sono quasi scoppiate pur di avere un figlio e alla fine hanno dovuto arrendersi e se li incontri li vedi persi nella loro disperazione.
Ho conosciuto una coppia con i tuoi stessi problemi che a 40 anni decide di separarsi.
Lei a 41 anni trova un nuovo compagno e quando oramai pensava di non avere più figli rimane miracolosamente incinta...adesso ha 43 anni è felice e madre di ben 2 figli.

Quindi può essere che da quel punto di vista siate incompatibili, può essere... io vi auguro di no ma mettete in conto pure questo.

Sei giovane, valuta bene la cosa...non è detto che lasciarsi non sia un bene per entrambi.


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... sei proprio della peggiore specie! Dai ai figli quanto tu ti aspetti di ricevere.. e devono essere perentoriamente genetici.. altrimenti l'auotostima da cazzuto quale sei và a farsi friggere. Non sei solo povero di sentimenti ma anche di emozioni...


che io dia ai miei figli solo quanto mi aspetti di ricevere e' solo una tua illazione e manco mi meravigli che lo dica...

per quanto attiene alle emozioni invece,...pure...ahahahahah

io pero' preferisco i mie schemi mentali mentre tu spupazzati pure liberamente i tuoi visto che te piacciono cosi' tanto...


----------



## Indeciso (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Pausa già presa
> 
> La sensazione chiara è che o si fa o si rompe...e poi o va in porto o si rompe...
> 
> ...


Scusa dai....ma da quello che scrivi sembra che state insieme solo per fare un figlio...con questo spirito non si fa una famiglia...


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ce lo sapevo che qualcuno l'avrebbe detto...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



da un figlio no? veramente ci sono un sacco di genitori e figli che non hanno nessun tipo di rapporto
anche lo stato di adottabilità mica deriva sempre dalla morte dei genitori
capisco il legame di sangue...che del resto c'è con altri parenti meno stretti, con cui a volte se ne farebbe volentieri a meno


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> da un figlio no? veramente ci sono un sacco di genitori e figli che non hanno nessun tipo di rapporto
> anche lo stato di adottabilità mica deriva sempre dalla morte dei genitori
> capisco il legame di sangue...che del resto c'è con altri parenti meno stretti, con cui a volte se ne farebbe volentieri a meno


il simbolismo associato ai tuoi figli e' piu' forte perche' tramite loro in un certo senso sopravvivi alla morte....

in una moglie, cognato, sorella etcetc, non c'e' sta roba...


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il simbolismo associato ai tuoi figli e' piu' forte perche' tramite loro in un certo senso sopravvivi alla morte....
> 
> in una moglie, cognato, sorella etcetc, non c'e' sta roba...


... certo perchè Madre Teresa di Calcutta non è sopravvissuta a nessuno,, visto che non ha avuto figli.  Invece Mussolini stiamo tutti qui a ricordarlo... sei un ebete.


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... certo perchè Madre Teresa di Calcutta non è sopravvissuta a nessuno,, visto che non ha avuto figli.  Invece Mussolini stiamo tutti qui a ricordarlo... sei un ebete.


a sto punto nun te sforza' a dimostra' ulteriormente la tua coglionaggine...

allora perche' secondo te e' piu' "accettabile" la morte di un genitore mentre quella di un figlio la tua mente non l'accetta?

eh scienzia'?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il simbolismo associato ai tuoi figli e' piu' forte perche' tramite loro in un certo senso sopravvivi alla morte....
> 
> in una moglie, cognato, sorella etcetc, non c'e' sta roba...



sì è vero, peccato che, una volta trapassati, il simbolismo tenda a perdere in brillantezza...
un po' come i soldi accumulati, a meno che non ti ci fai tappezzare la bara


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a sto punto nun te sforza' a dimostra' ulteriormente la tua coglionaggine...
> 
> allora perche' secondo te e' piu' "accettabile" la morte di un genitore mentre quella di un figlio la tua mente non l'accetta?
> 
> ...


... il dolore è incomensurabile... ma tu, che giri sempre le carte parlavi di ricordo... e su questo ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a sto punto nun te sforza' a dimostra' ulteriormente la tua coglionaggine...
> 
> allora perche' secondo te e' piu' "accettabile" la morte di un genitore mentre quella di un figlio la tua mente non l'accetta?
> 
> ...


però Alcesti?


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì è vero, peccato che, una volta trapassati, il simbolismo tenda a perdere in brillantezza...
> un po' come i soldi accumulati, a meno che non ti ci fai tappezzare la bara


ma neanche questo e' vero....

le fortune che si lasciano rientrano nella tua sopravvivenza alla morte altrimenti la totalita' delle persone si mangerebbero in vita tutte le proprieta' alla faccia dei figli...

che poi ci sia una percentuale da prefisso telefonico che se sputtana tutto a mignotte alla faccia dei figli reputando furba la scelta furba, non fa testo...


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a sto punto nun te sforza' a dimostra' ulteriormente la tua coglionaggine...
> 
> allora perche' secondo te e' piu' "accettabile" la morte di un genitore mentre quella di un figlio la tua mente non l'accetta?
> 
> ...


visto che io sono una che è in lista per adottare e che ho fatto tutto l'iter per avere un figlio naturale e anche quello per adottare (ass. sociali, giudici psicologi ecc.) posso dire che anche exStermy ha "ragione" nell'affermare che se non ci si sente in grado di dare una famiglia ad un bimbo che non ce l'ha allora deve essere onesto e non farlo mai. L'adozione è uno status più particolare di una genitorialità naturale, è una scelta che deve necessariamente essere al 100% condivisa da entrambi i coniugi. Anche un leggero dubbio deve far desistere dal proseguire.
Per me i figli sono di chi li cresce, ma capisco anche che molti altri non sia così.
Questa storia la capisco davvero perchè è simile alla mia, però se ora sei confuso non cercare questo figlio, datti del tempo per ritrovarti con tua moglie. Avete passato dei momenti difficili, le vicissitudini della vita vi hanno aggiunto anche la sofferenza per il tradimento. Ho capito che hai voglia di essere sereno ed anche tua moglie ne ha necessità. Riscoprite piano piano il vostro progetto e se è sinceramente quello che entrambi volete cecrcate di realizzarlo!
non buttare tutto alle ortiche se non sei davvero sicuro.


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> però Alcesti?


la storiella riguardava il non poter paragonare la morte di un figlio a quella di un genitore?


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... il dolore è incomensurabile... ma tu, che giri sempre le carte parlavi di ricordo... e su questo ho i miei dubbi.


il dolore e' gia' stato assodato che sia incommensurabile in entrambi i casi, quello che non hai ancora capito e' che in un caso la tua mente prima o poi l'accetta, nell'altro non se parla proprio...


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la storiella riguardava il non poter paragonare la morte di un figlio a quella di un genitore?



infatti, alcesti, qualche annetto fa,  fu l'unica a offrire la propria vita in cambio di quella del marito, dopo che gli anziani genitori del marito, con un piede nella fossa e l'altro su una buccia di banana, rifiutarono dicendo al figlio: che vuoi da noi??


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> visto che io sono una che è in lista per adottare e che ho fatto tutto l'iter per avere un figlio naturale e anche quello per adottare (ass. sociali, giudici psicologi ecc.) posso dire che anche exStermy ha "ragione" nell'affermare che se non ci si sente in grado di dare una famiglia ad un bimbo che non ce l'ha allora deve essere onesto e non farlo mai. L'adozione è uno status più particolare di una genitorialità naturale, è una scelta che deve necessariamente essere al 100% condivisa da entrambi i coniugi. Anche un leggero dubbio deve far desistere dal proseguire.
> Per me i figli sono di chi li cresce, ma capisco anche che molti altri non sia così.
> Questa storia la capisco davvero perchè è simile alla mia, però se ora sei confuso non cercare questo figlio, datti del tempo per ritrovarti con tua moglie. Avete passato dei momenti difficili, le vicissitudini della vita vi hanno aggiunto anche la sofferenza per il tradimento. Ho capito che hai voglia di essere sereno ed anche tua moglie ne ha necessità. Riscoprite piano piano il vostro progetto e se è sinceramente quello che entrambi volete cecrcate di realizzarlo!
> non buttare tutto alle ortiche se non sei davvero sicuro.


... Stermy non dice " che non si sente in grado..". Semplicemente distingue, senza emozioni, tra un figlio naturale e uno adottato, tracciando un segno di confine. Sembra di essere tornati alla preistoria dell'essere umano... questo è tuo, questo è mio.
Non vi è nesuna emoizione quando scrive, se non dettata dalla supremazia genetica e in ultimo ereditaria....


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma neanche questo e' vero....
> 
> *le fortune che si lasciano rientrano nella tua sopravvivenza alla morte altrimenti la totalita' delle persone si mangerebbero in vita tutte le proprieta' alla faccia dei figli...*
> 
> che poi ci sia una percentuale da prefisso telefonico che se sputtana tutto a mignotte alla faccia dei figli reputando furba la scelta furba, non fa testo...


questa considerazione merita una riflessione: ma che senso ha lasciare i propri beni per sopravvivere alla morte? non è forse meglio aiutare i figli se e quando ne hanno bisogno? 
sembra il vecchio discorso: faccio i figli altrimenti la mia roba a chi va...


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> infatti, alcesti, qualche annetto fa,  fu l'unica a offrire la propria vita in cambio di quella del marito, dopo che gli anziani genitori del marito, con un piede nella fossa e l'altro su una buccia di banana, rifiutarono dicendo al figlio: che vuoi da noi??


ma di che dovemo parla'....di puttanate mitologiche?

tu se fossi madre riusciresti ad elaborare ed accettare di piu' la morte di tuo figlio o quella inevitabile dei tuoi genitori?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> infatti, alcesti, qualche annetto fa, fu l'unica a offrire la propria vita in cambio di quella del marito, dopo che gli anziani genitori del marito, con un piede nella fossa e l'altro su una buccia di banana, rifiutarono dicendo al figlio: che vuoi da noi??


... chiedendo in cambio che non amasse un'altra donna... bella generosità


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... Stermy non dice " che non si sente in grado..". Semplicemente distingue, senza emozioni, tra un figlio naturale e uno adottato, tracciando un segno di confine. Sembra di essere tornati alla preistoria dell'essere umano... questo è tuo, questo è mio.
> Non vi è nesuna emoizione quando scrive, se non dettata dalla supremazia genetica e in ultimo ereditaria....


credimi mario2, tantissimi ragionano nella stessa ed identica maniera e se ci pensi è normale che sia così...non è così scontato amare un bambino che sai non essere tuo figlio...è un conoscersi e un accettarsi vicendevolmente (tu lo accetti come figlio e lui ti accetta come genitore, è un rapporto che cresce e si costruisce giorno dopo giorno).
Inoltre è una scelta talmente intima è delicata che davvero non si può entrare nel merito di chi è per l'adozione e chi non lo è.


----------



## Attila (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...



Boh, non riesco a comprendere fino in fondo tanta abnegazione e pazienza da parte tua. 
Nel mio caso è tutto piu' semplice, lei un figlio lo vorrebbe, io no, e si va avanti cosi' da tanti anni...


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... Stermy non dice " che non si sente in grado..". Semplicemente distingue, senza emozioni, tra un figlio naturale e uno adottato, tracciando un segno di confine. Sembra di essere tornati alla preistoria dell'essere umano... questo è tuo, questo è mio.
> Non vi è nesuna emoizione quando scrive, se non dettata dalla supremazia genetica e in ultimo ereditaria....


io ormai sulla capacita' d'analisi della tua neuro non ci conto piu'...ahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> questa considerazione merita una riflessione: ma che senso ha lasciare i propri beni per sopravvivere alla morte? non è forse meglio aiutare i figli se e quando ne hanno bisogno?
> sembra il vecchio discorso: faccio i figli altrimenti la mia roba a chi va...


eh gia' perche' notoriamente i figli appartenenti a certe facoltose famiglie di solito vivono segregati a pane ed acqua e se liberano e scatenano solo alla morte dei facoltosi genitori...

ma dai...


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma di che dovemo parla'....di puttanate mitologiche?
> 
> tu se fossi madre riusciresti ad elaborare ed accettare di piu' la morte di tuo figlio o quella inevitabile dei tuoi genitori?


è la natura delle cose che lo rende inaccettabile, ma ai tempi nostri, prima invece si facevano tanti figli proprio perchè morivano abbastanza facilmente


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> credimi mario2, tantissimi ragionano nella stessa ed identica maniera e se ci pensi è normale che sia così...non è così scontato amare un bambino che sai non essere tuo figlio...è un conoscersi e un accettarsi vicendevolmente (tu lo accetti come figlio e lui ti accetta come genitore, è un rapporto che cresce e si costruisce giorno dopo giorno).
> Inoltre è una scelta talmente intima è delicata che davvero non si può entrare nel merito di chi è per l'adozione e chi non lo è.


... sono d'accordo con te. ma quando la smettereremo di amarci solo per la nostra intimità... emozionale e spirituale.
perchè se non si è capaci, infangare tutto con un semplicistico calcolo ereditario e genetico? nessuno ci vieta niente e se uno non sente un adozione è giusto che sia così. Mi sfuggono però le motivazioni... vedo in fondo, un calcolo, un principio che non è mai dettato dall'amore...perchè dovrebbe essere diverso se i figli suono i  tuoi? Come fai ad avere un metro di giudizio diverso?


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> è la natura delle cose che lo rende inaccettabile, ma ai tempi nostri, prima invece si facevano tanti figli proprio perchè morivano abbastanza facilmente


quindi e' solo l'intinto...

come la mamma scimmia che veglia e si dispera per il figlioletto morto...

azz.. che evoluzione...


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... sono d'accordo con te. ma quando la smettereremo di amarci solo per la nostra intimità... emozionale e spirituale.
> perchè se non si è capaci, infangare tutto con un semplicistico calcolo ereditario e genetico? nessuno ci vieta niente e se uno no sente un adozione è giusto che sia così. Mi sfuggono però le motivazioni... vedo in fondo, un calcolo, un principio che non è mai dettato dall'amore...perchè dovrebbe essere diverso se i figli suono tuoi? Come fai a avere un metro di giudizio diverso?


semplicemente perchè siamo tutti diversi...
un figlio naturale è carne della tua carne, lo ami (nella maggior parte dei casi) dal giorno che sai di averlo concepito. quando nasce ha bisogno di te e tu lo ami da subito perchè l'istinto ti fa scattare quel quid.
Quando adotti è ovvio che pensi di amare il tuo bambino con tutto l'amore del mondo, ma se hai un bimbo di 3 anni davanti e lo conosci per la prima volta non si può pensare che sia tutto naturale e scontato...
è un discorso davvero complesso e forse siamo OT :mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... chiedendo in cambio che non amasse un'altra donna... bella generosità


io l'ho sempre vista come un monito al fatto che l'attaccamento alla vita può essere superiore a qualsiasi cosa, vedi i guerrieri moribondi che rifiutano pure loro (Alcesti invece inspiegabilmente pare essere più attaccata a suo marito!)...ma forse mi sbaglio


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... sono d'accordo con te. ma quando la smettereremo di amarci solo per la nostra intimità... emozionale e spirituale.
> perchè se non si è capaci, infangare tutto con un semplicistico calcolo ereditario e genetico? nessuno ci vieta niente e se uno non sente un adozione è giusto che sia così. Mi sfuggono però le motivazioni... vedo in fondo, un calcolo, un principio che non è mai dettato dall'amore...perchè dovrebbe essere diverso se i figli suono i  tuoi? Come fai ad avere un metro di giudizio diverso?


ehi pieno d'amore, se avessi il potere ti farei essere uno dei 600 o forse 1500 figli che ha generato donando lo sperma, quel medico inglese morto l'altro giorno....

vorrei vede' se effettivamente ti sentiresti subito a tuo agio e pieno d'amore o avresti un attimo di sbandamento...


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> io l'ho sempre vista come un monito al fatto che l'attaccamento alla vita può essere superiore a qualsiasi cosa, vedi i guerrieri moribondi che rifiutano pure loro (Alcesti invece inspiegabilmente pare essere più attaccata a suo marito!)...ma forse mi sbaglio


forse sara' per quello che ci stava come i cavoli a merenda nella discussione?...

ahahahah


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> semplicemente perchè siamo tutti diversi...
> un figlio naturale è carne della tua carne, lo ami (nella maggior parte dei casi) dal giorno che sai di averlo concepito. quando nasce ha bisogno di te e tu lo ami da subito perchè l'istinto ti fa scattare quel quid.
> Quando adotti è ovvio che pensi di amare il tuo bambino con tutto l'amore del mondo, ma se hai un bimbo di 3 anni davanti e lo conosci per la prima volta non si può pensare che sia tutto naturale e scontato...
> è un discorso davvero complesso e forse siamo OT :mrgreen:


..e vero che non tutto sia naturale e scontato, ti devi approcciare con una nuova realtà e non è facile. Un figlio è un figlio, è ha ragione anche stermy quando parla di carne e sudore... Ma se ti avessero scambiato tuo figlio naturale nella culla e dopo dieci anni vieni a saperlo che fai? Ami di meno questo bambino?


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ..e vero che non tutto sia naturale e scontato, ti devi approcciare con una nuova realtà e non è facile. Un figlio è un figlio, è ha ragione anche stermy quando parla di carne e sudore... Ma se ti avessero scambiato tuo figlio naturale nella culla e dopo dieci anni vieni a saperlo che fai? Ami di meno questo bambino?


eh gia'...e la causa alla clinica e' incorporata...

poi se hai culo scopri quello che hai perso nello scambio...

fantascienza per te?


----------



## free (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> forse sara' per quello che ci stava come i cavoli a merenda nella discussione?...
> 
> ahahahah



nient'affatto!
preferisci Medea?
o Edipo?
lì sì che sbandi:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ehi pieno d'amore, se avessi il potere ti farei essere uno dei 600 o forse 1500 figli che ha generato donando lo sperma, quel medico inglese morto l'altro giorno....
> 
> vorrei vede' se effettivamente ti sentiresti subito a tuo agio e pieno d'amore o avresti un attimo di sbandamento...


... beh certo dividere l'eredità in 1500, come calcoleresti tu... darebbe un pò fastidio.


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> nient'affatto!
> preferisci Medea?
> o Edipo?
> lì sì che sbandi:mrgreen:


Ho piantato un casino cosmico a mia madre per la sua guerra alla nuora, (mi moje) che Edipo andava ancora all'asilo e Medusa nun aveva ancora la cellulite....

ahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... beh certo dividere l'eredità in 1500, come calcoleresti tu... darebbe un pò fastidio.


non fare il venale...che divideresti la fame?..ahahahah

pensa invece, avresti taaaaaanto di quell'amore da quei 1500 fratelli che scommetto manco riesci ad immaginarlo....

te ce voleno 500 vite pe' saziarse...

(maro' mo' vomito...ahahahah)


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non fare il venale...che divideresti la fame?..ahahahah
> 
> pensa invece, avresti taaaaaanto di quell'amore da quei 1500 fratelli che scommetto manco riesci ad immaginarlo....
> 
> ...


..chiuso nella tua famiglia a  tre, sono sicuro che l'amore di cinquecento esseri umani ti darebbero ansia... a te dà fastidio pure il vicino di casa... che vuoi farci non si nasce fortunati...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ho piantato un casino cosmico a mia madre per la sua guerra alla nuora, (mi moje) che Edipo andava ancora all'asilo e *Medusa nun aveva ancora la cel*lulite....
> 
> ahahahaha


ehi... non ti permettere sai?


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ..chuiso nella tua famiglia a  tre, sono sicuro che l'amore di cinquecento esseri umani ti darebbero ansia... a te dà fastidio pure il vicino di casa... che vuoi farci non si nasce fortunati...


tu dai troppe cose per scontate....

ma io sono per la qualita' piuttosto che la quantita'...

e quella quantita' non la auguro manco al mio peggior nemico, non continuare a farti del male...


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu dai troppe cose per scontate....
> 
> ma io sono per la qualita' piuttosto che la quantita'...
> 
> e quella quantita' non la auguro manco al mio peggior nemico, non continuare a farti del male...


... la tua qualità puzza di discount...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

rispondo un po' in generale

l'incompatibilità è possibile, non provata ma esiste...nel mio caso abbiamo entrambi alcuni problemi, non gravi...non parliamo di infertilità ma di qualche difficoltà che non è aiutata dalla sua età (a 36 anni si è giovane ma nel corpo femminile generalmente dopo i 32-33 comincia una lenta discesa delle possibilità di concepimento)

abbiamo avuto una gravidanza naturale con aborto quasi immediato
una tecnica più leggera
altri 3 tentativi con tecnica più precisa
...sempre a vuoto...

l'adozione non rientra nel mio vocabolario...rispetto e ammiro chi lo fa, è una cosa bellissima ma non fa per me, non oggi...e nemmeno per mia moglie...
non vogliamo "un figlio" ma NOSTRO FIGLIO e il pensiero "lo sentireste subito vostro" non fa parte di noi in questo momento

l'idea del fallire in qualcosa, per persone come me e lei che sempre sono riuscite in tutto, è un ulteriore peso alla storia...si, c'è dell'immaturità in questo probabilmente, ma abbiamo sempre condiviso il nostro modo di essere anche infantile a tratti, che ci ha portato sempre a essere una coppia pienamente assortita e completa...

la mia poi è una crisi esistenziale caratterizzata da diversi fattori: professionale, familiare, sociale, sentimentale...è un momento così, e francamente non ho la forza per prendere decisioni forti come ad esempio dire "no, non voglio farlo" ma nemmeno posso pormi entusiasta o pienamente accondiscendente in questa cosa...
la subisco...conscio comunque che se andasse in porto, matrimonio felice o meno, ne gioirei perchè un figlio è sempre una gioia e a 33 anni anche il più immaturo degli individui sa come comportarsi...

c'è una parte di me che vorrebbe mollare tutto e tutti...lavoro e città, rifarmi una vita alla ricerca della mia felicità, in ambiti più consoni a me e in contesti più soddisfacenti...ma un'altra parte di me vorrebbe avere ciò che sognava fino a poco più di un anno fa: la mia famiglia, mio figlio e mia moglie, il mio lavoro gratificante, il mio senso di responsabilità e la mia precisione...cose che adesso non ritrovo più...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> rispondo un po' in generale
> 
> l'incompatibilità è possibile, non provata ma esiste...nel mio caso abbiamo entrambi alcuni problemi, non gravi...non parliamo di infertilità ma di qualche difficoltà che non è aiutata dalla sua età (a 36 anni si è giovane ma nel corpo femminile generalmente dopo i 32-33 comincia una lenta discesa delle possibilità di concepimento)
> 
> ...


Cheat... troppa carne al fuoco... devi rimandare


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... la tua qualità puzza di discount...


da me la roba e' fresca e' da te che e' avariata e so' usciti perfino i NAS...


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cheat... troppa carne al fuoco... devi rimandare


concordo!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cheat... troppa carne al fuoco... devi rimandare


non posso

non posso dirle che non me la sento, sopratutto dopo aver vissuto questo ultimo anno in cui, come lo definisce lei, mi sono preso "un periodo di ferie con tanto di vita parallela"

non è solo un non volerle fare ulteriore male...non è un "calarmi la testa"...anzi spero di ritrovare quanto perduto

lei stessa ha detto "questa è l'ultima carta che mi gioco"
siamo stanchi e stressati, ed economicamente anche provati...

ormai siamo qui, torneremo a breve in questo centro e faremo il da farsi...poi si vedrà...


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> rispondo un po' in generale
> 
> l'incompatibilità è possibile, non provata ma esiste...nel mio caso abbiamo entrambi alcuni problemi, non gravi...non parliamo di infertilità ma di qualche difficoltà che non è aiutata dalla sua età (a 36 anni si è giovane ma nel corpo femminile generalmente dopo i 32-33 comincia una lenta discesa delle possibilità di concepimento)
> 
> ...


... è pauroso, carissimo perchè spesso sottolinei la tua posizione sociale, non solo, spesso questa posizione è sottolineata come coppia. Che valore dai allora a questa coppia? ci credevi, è stato un instinto o forse è quel famoso AMORE RAZIONALE che ci fà scegliere per poi pentircene. Io non ti conosco, ma da quello che leggo di te (a parte che pensavo fossi simile ad un certo Lothar...), mi sembra che tua moglie ancora la ami e che in fondo questo figlio che non viene dispiaccia anche a te; è difficile pensare e volere di essere liberi, meglio molto meglio immaginarlo e dare la colpa a qualcuno perchè non lo si è.  Tua moglie non voleva un figlio a tutti i costi, vuole un figlio da te... è il massimo che una donna possa chiederti per dimostrarti il suo amore.


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non posso
> 
> non posso dirle che non me la sento, sopratutto dopo aver vissuto questo ultimo anno in cui, come lo definisce lei, mi sono preso "un periodo di ferie con tanto di vita parallela"
> 
> ...


ti auguro di cuore che tutto vada come desiderate.
ti capisco troppo!!!
vedrai che ritroverai tutto l'entusiasmo di un anno fa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non posso
> 
> non posso dirle che non me la sento, sopratutto dopo aver vissuto questo ultimo anno in cui, come lo definisce lei, mi sono preso "un periodo di ferie con tanto di vita parallela"
> 
> ...


Bon. Allora devi sforzarti di smetterla con i tuoi dubbi e le tue paure. Hai preso la decisione, vai fino in fondo: basta farti domande. Vivitela giorno per giorno. Io faccio il tifo per voi, vi auguro che riusciate a realizzare quello che avete tanto sognato e così tanto vi è costato... poi magari, con nuovi pensieri, quelli vecchi vanno via da soli.
In bocca al lupo e un abbraccio forte.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... è pauroso, carissimo perchè spesso sottolinei la tua posizione sociale, non solo, spesso questa posizione è sottolineata come coppia. Che valore dai allora a questa coppia? ci credevi, è stato un instinto o forse è quel famoso AMORE RAZIONALE che ci fà scegliere per poi pentircene. Io non ti conosco, ma da quello che leggo di te (a parte che pensavo fossi simile ad un certo Lothar...), mi sembra che tua moglie ancora la ami e che in fondo questo figlio che non viene dispiaccia anche a te; è difficile pensare e volere di essere liberi, meglio molto meglio immaginarlo e dare la colpa a qualcuno perchè non lo si è.  Tua moglie non voleva un figlio a tutti i costi, vuole un figlio da te... è il massimo che una donna possa chiederti per dimostrarti il suo amore.


volevamo tutto insieme
ci siamo sposati nel momento di massima felicità
avevamo tutto

di colpo il figlio che non viene, problemi professionali (prima suoi poi anche miei)
relazioni sociali che cambiano (improvvisamente tutti fanno figli e cambiano vita, e gli altri felicemente singles che vivono di conseguenza) e ci ritroviamo quasi soli

le liti, le tensioni...gli impegni per ottenere questa benedetta gravidanza...

improvvisamente da che volevi 2 su 10 di spazi per te senti la necessità di averne 8 o 9 su 10

di colpo da che volevi fare tutto con lei, andare allo stadio, ad un concerto, ad un convegno con notte fuori, a che senti la necessità di fare tutto solo...perchè ti sei rotto le palle di stare con lei 24h su 24 causa centri, cliniche e medici...

improvvisamente da che pensavi "io sono un fedele, mi piace giocare con altre donne e sentirmi desiderato ma voglio sempre non andare oltre"...invece poi pensi "non mi faccio una sana scopata da quasi un anno...me la farei"

ci sono situazioni nella vita, ovviamente imprevedibili, che possono radicalmente cambiare il nostro modo di essere...io spero, nel mio caso, sia solo un cambiamento temporaneo...
...ma l'avere provato sentimenti per un'altra non mi aiuta...non posso negarlo...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon. Allora devi sforzarti di smetterla con i tuoi dubbi e le tue paure. *Hai preso la decisione,* vai fino in fondo: basta farti domande. Vivitela giorno per giorno. Io faccio il tifo per voi, vi auguro che riusciate a realizzare quello che avete tanto sognato e così tanto vi è costato... poi magari, con nuovi pensieri, quelli vecchi vanno via da soli.
> In bocca al lupo e un abbraccio forte.


non ho preso niente

figurati che di questo nuovo centro all'estero sapevano tutti:
i miei genitori, le mie sorelle, la famiglia di lei...a me non aveva detto nulla...solo un paio di settimane prima mi ha detto "non prendere impegni per questi giorni" senza dirmi di cosa parlasse...

appena ho saputo "da altri" di questa cosa mi sono inkazzato come in animale...

...poi sono tornato in me...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non ho preso niente
> 
> figurati che di questo nuovo centro all'estero sapevano tutti:
> i miei genitori, le mie sorelle, la famiglia di lei...a me non aveva detto nulla...solo un paio di settimane prima mi ha detto "non prendere impegni per questi giorni" senza dirmi di cosa parlasse...
> ...


... questa è bruttina... l'avrà fatta in buona fede ma... bruttina forte. Mi sarei incazzata come un animale pure io.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non posso
> 
> non posso dirle che non me la sento, sopratutto dopo aver vissuto questo ultimo anno in cui, come lo definisce lei, mi sono preso "un periodo di ferie con tanto di vita parallela"
> 
> ...


speriamo il meglio per voi.
e chapeau per esserti messo a nudo


----------



## Buscopann (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> rispondo un po' in generale
> 
> l'incompatibilità è possibile, non provata ma esiste...nel mio caso abbiamo entrambi alcuni problemi, non gravi...non parliamo di infertilità ma di qualche difficoltà che non è aiutata dalla sua età (a 36 anni si è giovane ma nel corpo femminile generalmente dopo i 32-33 comincia una lenta discesa delle possibilità di concepimento)
> 
> ...


Io sinceramente è questo passaggio nel voler essere genitori che proprio non riesco a comprendere. 
Essere genitori secondo me non vuol dire dare al mondo un bambino (se si esclude l'esperienza della gravidanza che è unica e irripetibile e solo la donna la può capire), ma vuol dire crescere, educare e prendersi cura di un bambino. 
A me sembra una scelta così egoistica voler partorire a tutti i costi un bambino quando il mondo è pieno di bambini che avrebbero tanto bisogno di una famiglia...

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... è pauroso, carissimo perchè spesso sottolinei la tua posizione sociale, non solo, spesso questa posizione è sottolineata come coppia. Che valore dai allora a questa coppia? ci credevi, è stato un instinto o forse è quel famoso AMORE RAZIONALE che ci fà scegliere per poi pentircene. Io non ti conosco, ma da quello che leggo di te (a parte che pensavo fossi simile ad un certo Lothar...), mi sembra che tua moglie ancora la ami e che in fondo questo figlio che non viene dispiaccia anche a te; è difficile pensare e volere di essere liberi, meglio molto meglio immaginarlo e dare la colpa a qualcuno perchè non lo si è. Tua moglie non voleva un figlio a tutti i costi, vuole un figlio da te... è il massimo che una donna possa chiederti per dimostrarti il suo amore.


ma dovete sempre evocarmi???guarda che sono un'uomo normalissimo..come te ..come l'amico Cheat ch approffittoper salutare..e al quale dico,di essere meno sentimentale e piu'freddo.la vita e'questa


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma dovete sempre evocarmi???guarda che sono un'uomo normalissimo..come te ..come l'amico Cheat ch approffittoper salutare..e al quale dico,di essere meno sentimentale e piu'freddo.la vita e'questa


tranquillo "maestro"

sono sempre io...e sopratutto sempre in piedi...

sentivo la necessità di rivelarmi ma sono sempre la stessa persona che hai imparato a conoscere

sento di essere ad una svolta della mia vita, solo che non ho idea questa svolta in cosa consista...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sinceramente è questo passaggio nel voler essere genitori che proprio non riesco a comprendere.
> Essere genitori secondo me non vuol dire dare al mondo un bambino (se si esclude l'esperienza della gravidanza che è unica e irripetibile e solo la donna la può capire), ma *vuol dire crescere, educare e prendersi cura di un bambino*.
> A me sembra una scelta così egoistica voler partorire a tutti i costi un bambino quando il mondo è pieno di bambini che avrebbero tanto bisogno di una famiglia...
> 
> Buscopann


ho lasciato forse trasparire che non fossero queste le intenzioni? i desideri???
mi spiace se così...ma noi volevamo esattamente tutto ciò, come la maggior parte delle coppie...

voler partorire non è egoistico...mi sembra una frase folle la tua...

a me dispiace pensare ai bambini che vorrebbero una famiglia...ma in questo contesto, nel mio contesto, non c'entra nulla e nemmeno mi frega...io, noi, volevamo la cosa più naturale del mondo, quella cosa che quasi tutti ottengono senza porsi troppe domande e paranoie...

il fatto di non esserci ancora riusciti ed escludere, al momento, la possibilità di adottare non credo ci ponga come persone egoiste e insensibili...

se così fosse allora tutti dovremmo adottare, anche e sopratutto chi ha già avuto i propri figli...

io volevo un figlio come tutti...oggi non lo voglio più come prima, o meglio sono stanco di dover faticare ancora per ottenerlo...ma sto facendo fare tutto a lei, adesso!!!

e me ne fotto degli altri bambini, della fame nel mondo, delle guerre e della crisi economica...non è il mio argomento, non adesso, non in casa mia...sarò anche cinico e spietato, ma citarmi i problemi del pianeta a fronte di una mia difficoltà mi sembra totalmente fuori luogo!!!


----------



## Buscopann (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho lasciato forse trasparire che non fossero queste le intenzioni? i desideri???
> mi spiace se così...ma noi volevamo esattamente tutto ciò, come la maggior parte delle coppie...
> 
> *voler partorire non è egoistico..*.mi sembra una frase folle la tua...
> ...


Voler partorire non è sicuramente egoistico. Voler partorire a tutti i costi forse un po' lo è.
Comunque lascia perdere quello che ho scritto. non fa nulla. Ho già avuto modo di confrontarmi nella vita reale su questo argomento e ho capito che molti l'adozione non la prendono neanche in considerazione e se solo provi a dire il contrario scateni le ire come è successo anche a te.
Mi defilo. ti faccio solo un sincero in bocca al lupo. Penso che tu ne abbia bisogno. 

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tranquillo "maestro"
> 
> sono sempre io...e sopratutto sempre in piedi...
> 
> ...


caro Cheat io scrivo come sempre quello che penso..senza filtri..io sono il mago della diplomazia gia'tutto il giorno..ma qua'no.
Sono matematicamente certo che senza figli,noi saremmo separati da almeno 15anni....sono stati molto importanti.E pensa che io mi misi contro a tutti i parenti,anche strettissimi perche' non li volevo fare...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Cheat io scrivo come sempre quello che penso..senza filtri..io sono il mago della diplomazia gia'tutto il giorno..ma qua'no.
> Sono matematicamente certo che senza figli,noi saremmo separati da almeno 15anni....sono stati molto importanti.E pensa che io mi misi contro a tutti i parenti,anche strettissimi perche' non li volevo fare...


io sento la stessa cosa ma in prospettiva futura...

...amore o non amore, fedeltà o meno, felici o infelici...la cosa che più ho in testa è "senza figli non me lo sogno nemmeno di restare sposato"

...ma continuare questo stillicidio per averli mi ha stancato...

l'americana aveva già il figlio...e mi piaceva questa sensazione di serenità, della serie "se stessimo insieme ci proveremmo ma nella più totale calma e senza assilli...lei già ce l'ha un figlio e anche io mi legherei sempre più a lui"

la cosa più brutta non è pensare "se mi separo, se non succede, se cambio vita"...la cosa peggiore è pensare "se tornassi indietro SAPENDO non mi sposerei"...e non c'entra l'amore...


----------



## bastardo dentro (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io sento la stessa cosa ma in prospettiva futura...
> 
> ...amore o non amore, fedeltà o meno, felici o infelici...la cosa che più ho in testa è "senza figli non me lo sogno nemmeno di restare sposato"
> 
> ...



posso solo tentare di comprendere il tuo stato d'animo.... mia moglie ed io non abbiamo fatto in tempo a pensare di averli che è subito rimasta incinta. però non tutte le ciambelle riescono con il buco e il mio secondo bimbo è, putroppo, autistico. non ti dico questo per spaventarti o solo per portarti un esperienza davvero molto dolorosa ma solo per cercare dentro di voi - te e tua moglie - le ragioni del vostro desidesio di essere genitori. sia nelle gioie ma soprattutto nelle difficoltà che tutti i giorni affrontiamo come genitori la cosa più importante è essere una coppia, vera, forte e, possibilmente, serena.  E' triste il racconto che fai, sono tristi le seghe, le chiavate a comando e tutto il resto.... ma se è un disegno, il vostro disegno, in cui non c' è più spazio per l'americana ma solo per te e per lei, il bambino arriverà e sarà figlio veramente del vostro amore... Sei giovane, sei stanco ed hai subito il danno del tradimento che tu hai perpetrato - troppo di recente - non tuffarti nella paternità, come percorso solitario, per dimenticare l'amante. trova ancora più unione e complicità con tua moglie - se è questo che volete - per farvi forza in questi momenti di tristezza. mi permetto un unico grande augurio che la vostra storia possa sopravvivere al "ciclone" che tutti travolge che sono i bambini e, perchè no, anche di trovare la vostra strada se il destino dovesse non concedervene. 

Un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> posso solo tentare di comprendere il tuo stato d'animo.... mia moglie ed io non abbiamo fatto in tempo a pensare di averli che è subito rimasta incinta. però non tutte le ciambelle riescono con il buco e il mio secondo bimbo è, putroppo, autistico. non ti dico questo per spaventarti o solo per portarti un esperienza davvero molto dolorosa ma solo per cercare dentro di voi - te e tua moglie - le ragioni del vostro desidesio di essere genitori. sia nelle gioie ma soprattutto nelle difficoltà che tutti i giorni affrontiamo come genitori la cosa più importante è essere una coppia, vera, forte e, possibilmente, serena.  E' triste il racconto che fai, sono tristi le seghe, le chiavate a comando e tutto il resto.... ma se è un disegno, il vostro disegno, in cui non c' è più spazio per l'americana ma solo per te e per lei, il bambino arriverà e sarà figlio veramente del vostro amore... Sei giovane, sei stanco ed hai subito il danno del tradimento che tu hai perpetrato - troppo di recente - non tuffarti nella paternità, come percorso solitario, per dimenticare l'amante. trova ancora più unione e complicità con tua moglie - se è questo che volete - per farvi forza in questi momenti di tristezza. mi permetto un unico grande augurio che la vostra storia possa sopravvivere al "ciclone" che tutti travolge che sono i bambini e, perchè no, anche di trovare la vostra strada se il destino dovesse non concedervene.
> 
> Un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


grazie, bellissime parole

ma io non voglio un figlio per dimenticare quanto accaduto...io vorrei solo sentirmi come ero circa un anno fa, quando volevo un figlio con lei e continuare serenamente la mia vita...

...oggi troppo spesso penso che vorrei cambiare tutta la mia vita...

...e l'americana, come preannunciato, ci sarà sempre nella mia testa malata...perchè io quando mi lego, donna o uomo, relazione o amicizia, a contatto o senza sentirsi più, mi lego per sempre..............


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non ho preso niente
> 
> figurati che di questo nuovo centro all'estero sapevano tutti:
> i miei genitori, le mie sorelle, la famiglia di lei...a me non aveva detto nulla...solo un paio di settimane prima mi ha detto "non prendere impegni per questi giorni" senza dirmi di cosa parlasse...
> ...



e io col cavolo che partivo! sembra ti stia obbligando a fare questa cosa!


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

Non so, dalle tue parole traspare davvero tantissima stanchezza e anche tanta confusione. Forse la cosa più sensata è quello di metterti a nudo con tua moglie e affrontare le tue fragilità, i tuoi dubbi ecc. Non credo che se dicessi a tua moglie "non penso che resterei sposato se non potessimo avere figli"...poi invece dici " vorremmo il nostro figlio"...ci sono delle incongruenze, ma forse non ho capito bene. Capisco quanto sia frustrante e difficile ottenere una cosa che la maggior parte del mondo fa con naturalezza, ma purtroppo capita e non si può fare niente se non accettare e lottare finchè dentro di te non si decide di dire basta con l'accanimento. Però davvero deve essere un percorso di coppia, altrimenti non ha senso e (come saprai) magari non arrivano a causa dello stress...insomma si maturo e parla a cuore aperto con tua moglie.


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

Scusa ma con il cellulare scrivo come una capra!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Scusa ma con il cellulare scrivo come una capra!!!!


le capre scrivono? le mie amavano mangiare i fogli del mio diario, dei manuali, gli appunti. ma i tempi erano diversi. ora forse si sono affezionati ai bottoncini morbidi e gli schermi a tatto.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Non so, dalle tue parole traspare davvero tantissima stanchezza e anche tanta confusione. Forse la cosa più sensata è quello di metterti a nudo con tua moglie e affrontare le tue fragilità, i tuoi dubbi ecc. Non credo che se dicessi a tua moglie "non penso che resterei sposato se non potessimo avere figli"...poi invece dici " vorremmo il nostro figlio"...ci sono delle incongruenze, ma forse non ho capito bene. Capisco quanto sia frustrante e difficile ottenere una cosa che la maggior parte del mondo fa con naturalezza, ma purtroppo capita e non si può fare niente se non accettare e lottare finchè dentro di te non si decide di dire basta con l'accanimento. Però davvero deve essere un percorso di coppia, altrimenti non ha senso e (come saprai) magari non arrivano a causa dello stress...insomma si maturo e parla a cuore aperto con tua moglie.


Ci siamo messi a nudo...più volte e in maniera sempre forte...

Sembra come se l'uno facesse il sordo con l'altra...ci capiamo ma poi dimentichiamo...

...è come se nessuno dei due accettasse l'idea che tutto possa finire, perché la nostra storia è stata veramente molto intensa e condita da particolari unici che rendevano il tutto straordinario...
...il figlio lo volevamo da morire, e adesso forse inconsciamente pensiamo che ripristinerebbe tutto...

Ragazzi non è facile da capire e nemmeno da spiegare...

Io l'ho amata più di quanto lei amasse me...adesso credo sia al contrario...

Normale penso, credo capiti...ma la ricerca della gravidanza complica tutto...


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


adottare mai????!!!
molta comprensione per il tuo dolore ma trovo questa cosa alquanto stupida. mi scuso per il termine ma francamente non ne trovo altri. stupido e aggiungerei infantile.
non assomigliava, non assomiglia e non assomiglierà mai a me. non riconoscerò mai il taglio dei miei occhi, il mio naso, il mio modo di sorridere ma chi se ne frega. solo il ricordo della sua prima parola che è stata papà se avessi pensato come te mi avrebbe ripagato di questo.
detto questo, con tali dubbi e stati d'animo non si mettono al mondo dei figli.
In ogni caso ti faccio i miei più grandi e sinceri auguri per la tua vita.


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed allora che le passa nella capoccia?
> 
> che senza figlio te ne andresti? a me il quadro non piacerebbe...
> 
> Ps:anch'io aborro l'adozione...


addirittura aborro.
Stermy francamente trovo questa affermazione aberrante


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> addirittura aborro.
> Stermy francamente trovo questa affermazione aberrante


Ti rispetto e ammiro

Ma ad oggi sono più vicino al pensiero di stermy che non al tuo...magari un giorno la penserò diversamente ma oggi se proprio non posso avere figli miei preferisco pensare di prendere mia moglie e viaggiare come matti prendendo il lato positivo del non avere figli...

...IO in questo momento considero l'adozione un evento lontano mille miglia da me...


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ti rispetto e ammiro
> 
> Ma ad oggi sono più vicino al pensiero di stermy che non al tuo...magari un giorno la penserò diversamente ma oggi se proprio non posso avere figli miei preferisco pensare di prendere mia moglie e viaggiare come matti prendendo il lato positivo del non avere figli...
> 
> ...IO in questo momento considero l'adozione un evento lontano mille miglia da me...


dopo aver letto tutto quello che stermy ha scritto decisamente non lo direi fossi in te.
Mi dispiace dirlo e forse ti offenderai e mi scuso in anticipo ma trovo che un atteggiamento del genere denoti una certa assenza di empatia, poca autostima e poco coraggio.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> dopo aver letto tutto quello che stermy ha scritto decisamente non lo direi fossi in te.
> Mi dispiace dirlo e forse ti offenderai e mi scuso in anticipo ma trovo che un atteggiamento del genere denoti una certa assenza di empatia, poca autostima e poco coraggio.


sull'adozione la penso come te, trovo l'affido un'istituzione meravigliosa ....ma perché si deve essere coraggiosi per forza?
lui non se la sente...e non c'è niente di male, secondo me


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sull'adozione la penso come te, trovo l'affido un'istituzione meravigliosa ....ma perché si deve essere coraggiosi per forza?
> lui non se la sente...e non c'è niente di male, secondo me


un po' si. in che mondo viviamo se esistono persone che pensano che non ce la si può fare a crescere un figlio non proprio? Triste. davvero triste.
con tutto il rispetto per cheater, intendiamoci.
adottare o crescere un figlio non proprio non denota coraggio. il non farlo denota il contrario però.


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> un po' si. in che mondo viviamo se esistono persone che pensano che non ce la si può fare a crescere un figlio non proprio? Triste. davvero triste.
> con tutto il rispetto per cheater, intendiamoci.


Credo che in questo campo non ci siano giudizi ma solo stati d' animo. Si entra nella sfera personale di ognuno e con che diritto posso giudicare una scelta-non scelta. Io non me la sento.


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

Comunque forse è meglio non continuare. per me è un argomento molto intimo e proprio non riesco a comprendere e forse esagero nell'esternare i miei punti di vista.
Cheater ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si, hai centrato tutto...nulla da aggiungere...
> 
> Solo su una cosa: quando dici "lui in fondo non faceva enormi sacrifici"
> 
> ...


Da quel che racconti le difficoltà sono tue o di entrambi e non è paragonabile farsi una sega (o avere cura si sè evitando cose che a tutti fanno male come fumo e alcool) a iniezioni giornaliere di ormoni. 
Se per lei è un dolore per la mancanza della maternità dovresti ammettere che anche per te è una cosa che mina l'immagine di te stesso.
Sono esperienze che aiutano a capire meglio se stessi e la coppia.
Parlane con lei.
Sarà esausta.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> un po' si. in che mondo viviamo se esistono persone che pensano che non ce la si può fare a crescere un figlio non proprio? Triste. davvero triste.
> con tutto il rispetto per cheater, intendiamoci.
> adottare o crescere un figlio non proprio non denota coraggio. il non farlo denota il contrario però.


Mai detto "non ce la posso fare"

È molto più semplice il mio concetto:
Mi pesa già quello che sto facendo, con la ricerca di gravidanza INDOTTA...figurati una adozione...

Non voglio un figlio a tutti i costi...volevo solo vivere un matrimonio come gli altri e svegliarmi una mattina con mia moglie che mi diceva "sono incinta", lasciandomi sorpreso, incredulo, spiazzato ma felice...
...esattamente come accadde nel novembre 2010...
...poi andò male, e io sono cambiato...

Non ho voglia di lottare per un figlio, non più...volevo fosse la cosa più naturale del mondo, che accadesse senza che me ne rendessi conto quando meno me lo aspettavo...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Da quel che racconti le difficoltà sono tue o di entrambi e non è paragonabile farsi una sega (o avere cura si sè evitando cose che a tutti fanno male come fumo e alcool) a iniezioni giornaliere di ormoni.
> Se per lei è un dolore per la mancanza della maternità dovresti ammettere che anche per te è una cosa che mina l'immagine di te stesso.
> Sono esperienze che aiutano a capire meglio se stessi e la coppia.
> Parlane con lei.
> Sarà esausta.


Siamo entrambi esausti...sopratutto di parlarne...

Io ormai ho la nausea...scrivere mi viene più semplice...

Non è il dialogo che ci manca, ne parliamo da anni in tutte le salse...


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mai detto "non ce la posso fare"
> 
> È molto più semplice il mio concetto:
> Mi pesa già quello che sto facendo, con la ricerca di gravidanza INDOTTA...figurati una adozione...
> ...


Beh, che dire cheater? Nulla. Rileggi e pensa.


----------



## Sole (17 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Comunque forse è meglio non continuare. per me è un argomento molto intimo e proprio non riesco a comprendere e forse esagero nell'esternare i miei punti di vista.
> Cheater ti chiedo scusa.


La mia più cara amica sta tentando la strada dell'adozione. E' stata dura per lei metabolizzare l'idea di non poter generare figli. Ha dovuto elaborare un lutto pesante. Il suo compagno, all'inizio, era contrario all'adozione.

Poi, insieme, hanno cominciato ad informarsi. A documentarsi, a leggere storie di bambini adottati. Nel frattempo hanno cominciato ad accettare il fatto di non avere figli propri. Prima ci hanno provato con dolore, rabbia, senso di ingiustizia. Poi, col passare del tempo, hanno accettato con serenità sempre maggiore, fino ad assorbire completamente il colpo. E solo allora, insieme, hanno deciso di adottare in modo consapevole.

Credo che per abbracciare serenamente l'idea dell'adozione si debba superare quella fase, difficile, di perdita e di dolore che all'inizio una coppia non fertile deve attraversare. L'adozione non può essere un rimpiazzo, ma una valida alternativa scelta in modo attivo, con consapevolezza.

Non mi stupisce che Cheater non prenda nemmeno in considerazione l'idea. E' ancora nel pieno del marasma e la ricerca di un figlio proprio coinvolge intensamente lui e la moglie.
Credo che tante cose possano ancora succedere e, quindi, cambiare. Soprattutto nel rapporto tra lui e la compagna.


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La mia più cara amica sta tentando la strada dell'adozione. E' stata dura per lei metabolizzare l'idea di non poter generare figli. Ha dovuto elaborare un lutto pesante. Il suo compagno, all'inizio, era contrario all'adozione.
> 
> Poi, insieme, hanno cominciato ad informarsi. A documentarsi, a leggere storie di bambini adottati. Nel frattempo hanno cominciato ad accettare il fatto di non avere figli propri. Prima ci hanno provato con dolore, rabbia, senso di ingiustizia. Poi, col passare del tempo, hanno accettato con serenità sempre maggiore, fino ad assorbire completamente il colpo. E solo allora, insieme, hanno deciso di adottare in modo consapevole.
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto. Forse.


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

Esterna tutto il tuo disagio , liberati senza mezzi termini.... Percorso alienante posso comprendere.
Arrivera' un momento in cui dire basta ma, se la lotta puo' continuare, stringi i denti e affrontala.... Sei tosto ma vulnerabile e' umano , tutto cio' che dici e' comprensibile se non altro perche' espresso con chiarezza e appunto a nudo.


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> addirittura aborro.
> Stermy francamente trovo questa affermazione aberrante


Per me sarebbe aberrante vivere in una situazione psicologica che rifiuto per i motivi gia' espressi....

mica disprezzo gli adottati come categoria sociale...

che famo un caso Simoncelli 2?


----------



## Sole67 (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce che Cheater non prenda nemmeno in considerazione l'idea. E' ancora nel pieno del marasma e la ricerca di un figlio proprio coinvolge intensamente lui e la moglie.
> Credo che tante cose possano ancora succedere e, quindi, cambiare. Soprattutto nel rapporto tra lui e la compagna.


Anche perche' l'iter dell' adozione e' altrettanto alienante e psicologicamente devastante. Solitamente percorso da chi ha certezze fondate di non potere avere figli.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *Siamo entrambi esausti*...sopratutto di parlarne...
> 
> Io ormai ho la nausea...scrivere mi viene più semplice...
> 
> Non è il dialogo che ci manca, ne parliamo da anni in tutte le salse...


e questo va rispettato, comunque la si pensi


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe aberrante vivere in una situazione psicologica che rifiuto per i motivi gia' espressi....
> 
> mica disprezzo gli adottati come categoria sociale...
> 
> che famo un caso Simoncelli 2?


no stermy, non facciamo nessun caso. ma alla fine so cosa può succedere con te e non ho proprio voglia di leggerlo.
facciamo che chiedo scusa pure a te e basta.


----------



## Sole (17 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> Anche perche' l'iter dell' adozione e' altrettanto alienante e psicologicamente devastante. Solitamente percorso da chi ha certezze fondate di non potere avere figli.


Mah, ti dirò. La mia amica non mi pare alienata, né devastata. E' un fiore, come sempre. Una persona positiva, solare e consapevole che sa trarre spunto da ogni esperienza, nonostante i momenti di crisi o di stanchezza che sicuramente ci sono.


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2012)

Cheater, ho letto.
Rispetto molto la tua scelta di non adottare, non sei l'unico e conosco altre coppie che non se la sono sentita.
Posso raccontarti dei casi (almeno 3, 4) che ho io sotto agli occhi. Tutte coppie "rodate", affiatate, sposate da anni. 
Grande complicità consolidata nel tempo. E, senza figli. Né naturali né adottati. "Sì, ci abbiamo provato, ma non arrivavano. Non ci è sembrato il caso di affrontare tutta la trafila per un figlio in provetta, né per l'adozione".

Scelta rispettabilissima. Solo tu e tua moglie potrete capire col tempo cosa è meglio per voi.
In bocca al lupo

ari

PS. Non conosco coppie che hanno adottato, né coppie che hanno vissuto la tua esperienza...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (17 Aprile 2012)

*Riflessione*

Chi non considera possibile l'adozione, non solo cheater, sembra che pensi a un figlio come un'emanazione di sè.
In effetti già quando nasce un figlio o una figlia bisogna fare i conti con il figlio reale che non è il figlio immaginato.
Poi, col tempo, ci si accorge, e se i figli sono due o più, che sono persone diverse da noi e che hanno una loro personalità che si sviluppa grazie alla nostra educazione, ma autonomamente.
Quando sono adulti ci si accorge che solo quel che sono e che l'aspetto viscerale è secondario rispetto alle persone che sono diventate e al tempo condiviso e si capisce che generati da nostre cellule o no non fa differenza.
Certo se invece si continua ad avere aspettative di realizzazione delle nostre aspirazioni è diverso. Poveri figli.


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Chi non considera possibile l'adozione, non solo cheater, sembra che pensi a un figlio come un'emanazione di sè.
> In effetti già quando nasce un figlio o una figlia bisogna fare i conti con il figlio reale che non è il figlio immaginato.
> Poi, col tempo, ci si accorge, e se i figli sono due o più, che sono persone diverse da noi e che hanno una loro personalità che si sviluppa grazie alla nostra educazione, ma autonomamente.
> Quando sono adulti ci si accorge che solo quel che sono e che l'aspetto viscerale è secondario rispetto alle persone che sono diventate e al tempo condiviso e si capisce che generati da nostre cellule o no non fa differenza.
> Certo se invece si continua ad avere aspettative di realizzazione delle nostre aspirazioni è diverso. Poveri figli.


quoto. la prima cosa che pensai quando vidi mia figlia fu "ma che carina". e se non ricordo male mi sorrise pure


----------



## exStermy (17 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Chi non considera possibile l'adozione, non solo cheater, sembra che pensi a un figlio come un'emanazione di sè.
> In effetti già quando nasce un figlio o una figlia bisogna fare i conti con il figlio reale che non è il figlio immaginato.
> Poi, col tempo, ci si accorge, e se i figli sono due o più, che sono persone diverse da noi e che hanno una loro personalità che si sviluppa grazie alla nostra educazione, ma autonomamente.
> Quando sono adulti ci si accorge che solo quel che sono e che l'aspetto viscerale è secondario rispetto alle persone che sono diventate e al tempo condiviso e si capisce che generati da nostre cellule o no non fa differenza.
> Certo se invece si continua ad avere aspettative di realizzazione delle nostre aspirazioni è diverso. Poveri figli.


quindi l'ascensore sociale che fino a pochi anni fa funzionava e permetteva al figlio del contadino o dell'operaio di diventare medico, ingegnere o avvocato era per incanalare e riscattare il fallimento dei genitori ed i giovani non erano realizzati?

mo' che se' bloccato invece, nelle famiglie che non hanno chances, so' realizzati i giovani, neh?

la loro inquietudine sara' un pettegolezzo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *l'idea del fallire in qualcosa, per persone come me e lei che sempre sono riuscite in tutto*, è un ulteriore peso alla storia...si, c'è dell'immaturità in questo probabilmente, ma abbiamo sempre condiviso il nostro modo di essere anche infantile a tratti, che ci ha portato sempre a essere una coppia pienamente assortita e completa...
> 
> c'è una parte di me che vorrebbe mollare tutto e tutti...lavoro e città, rifarmi una vita alla ricerca della mia felicità, in ambiti più consoni a me e in contesti più soddisfacenti...*ma un'altra parte di me vorrebbe avere ciò che sognava fino a poco più di un anno fa*: la mia famiglia, mio figlio e mia moglie, il mio lavoro gratificante, il mio senso di responsabilità e la mia precisione...cose che adesso non ritrovo più...



tra tutto quello che hai esposto mi hanno colpito le frasi che ho evidenziato, e che a mio avviso ti ritraggono veramente:
concretezza e sogno che si mescolano
capacità di costruire, ma anche di guardare all'ideale

io penso che tu e tua moglie siate arrivati a quel passaggio imprescindibile che vi porterà 
dall'ideale di coppia che pensavate di essere 
alla realtà della coppia che potete essere, con limiti dovuti a voi e indipendenti da voi

ormai ti posso parlare solo da persona che è diventata genitore, per cui con parzialità,
ma se ho capito una cosa da questa mia esperienza è che l'avere figli non dipende da noi, 
e non può essere considerato una riuscita o un fallimento personali,
non può essere considerato il tassello per completare l'immagine ideale di _coppia riuscita_ di cui sopra
il figlio non completa proprio nulla, non aiuta ad amarsi di più..... è una vicenda a sè alla quale non ci resta che aderire in base alle capacità di empatia che ci competono

io penso che tua moglie non abbia bisogno di un figlio, ora
ma solo di capire che imporlo a te e a lei non sarebbe una soluzione alla vostra inquietudine

ciononostante, se è quello che desiderate fortemente io vi auguro di poterlo vivere


----------



## Hallogoodbye (17 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi l'ascensore sociale che fino a pochi anni fa funzionava e permetteva al figlio del contadino o dell'operaio di diventare medico, ingegnere o avvocato era per incanalare e riscattare il fallimento dei genitori ed i giovani non erano realizzati?
> 
> mo' che se' bloccato invece, nelle famiglie che non hanno chances, so' realizzati i giovani, neh?
> 
> la loro inquietudine sara' un pettegolezzo...


Che 'azzo c'entra?
Le aspirazioni e le aspettative sono solo di affermazione economica e sociale?
Profondo.


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Che 'azzo c'entra?
> Le aspirazioni e le aspettative sono solo di affermazione economica e sociale?
> Profondo.


perche' le tue aspirazioni sono che diventino dei manici nel pulire cessi?

poveri genitori anziche' poveri figli, che hanno i figli che si intestardiscono in lauree del cazzo come per es. scienza della comunicazione....

che fai, li lasci andare dietro alle loro "inclinazioni" fallimentari in partenza per assecondarli?...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' le tue aspirazioni sono che diventino dei manici nel pulire cessi?
> 
> poveri genitori anziche' poveri figli, che hanno i figli che si intestardiscono in lauree del cazzo come per es. scienza della comunicazione....
> 
> che fai, li lasci andare dietro alle loro "inclinazioni" fallimentari in partenza per assecondarli?...


Continui nella direzione sbagliata.


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tra tutto quello che hai esposto mi hanno colpito le frasi che ho evidenziato, e che a mio avviso ti ritraggono veramente:
> concretezza e sogno che si mescolano
> capacità di costruire, ma anche di guardare all'ideale
> 
> ...


Lo so matra...è come dici tu...
...ma io un anno fa non mi ponevo tutte queste domande e questi ragionamenti erano aramaico per me...

Io non lo accetto, non più...io ero una persona normale che come chiunque doveva diventare padre e rincoglionire alla vista di questo esserino...

...invece mi sto rincoglionendo senza figli...e non mi va!!!

Non cerco ne soluzioni ne nulla...faró questo ultimo tentativo perché devo e perché so che non comunque vada non me ne pentirò...

Le cose che mi passano per la testa sono assurde, al limite del folle...ero arrivato a pensare di provare a mettere incinta l'americana per rifarmi una vita senza questo stress...

...tendo sempre a essere lucido, ma non sempre ci riesco...


----------



## Flavia (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Chi non considera possibile l'adozione, non solo cheater, sembra che pensi a un figlio come un'emanazione di sè.
> In effetti già quando nasce un figlio o una figlia bisogna fare i conti con il figlio reale che non è il figlio immaginato.
> Poi, col tempo, ci si accorge, e se i figli sono due o più, che sono persone diverse da noi e che hanno una loro personalità che si sviluppa grazie alla nostra educazione, ma autonomamente.
> Quando sono adulti ci si accorge che solo quel che sono e che l'aspetto viscerale è secondario rispetto alle persone che sono diventate e al tempo condiviso e si capisce che generati da nostre cellule o no non fa differenza.
> Certo se invece si continua ad avere aspettative di realizzazione delle nostre aspirazioni è diverso. Poveri figli.


:up:

i figli oltre che dal ventre si partoriscono anche dal cuore


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Continui nella direzione sbagliata.


te hai sentenziato che i genitori del mio tipo (contrari all'adozione), proiettano sui figli le loro aspettative rendendoli infelici...o no?

queste prerogative invece non sono comuni anche in chi non sente l'estensione di se essendo favorevoli alle adozioni?...no...

se se stufano de studia', mica perche' hanno deficit cognitivi, mai sia insistere, oseno' se traumatizzanoo e quindi tutti co' la terza media a fa' le shampiste...

l'importante che so' realizzati...


----------



## passante (18 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lei non è egoista, non lo è mai stata...
> 
> alla fine, è giusto dirlo, le maggiori pressioni le ha vissute lei
> 
> siamo solo stati poco fortunati...e poi gli eventi sono naturali conseguenze...


mi ha molto colpito il tuo thread, cheater. io qui ci leggo molto amore verso tua moglie, qui e in tutto il racconto che fai. mi viene da dirti che dove maggiormante ci sono problemi o tensioni più bisonerebbe che soverchiassimo l'altro di amore. mia sorella si era fatta una regola con la figlia maggiore, in un periodo con lei conflittuale: per ogni frase aspra, per ogni rimprovero, faceva in modo di fare poi anche dieci osservazioni positive, o almeno neutre (vere, naturalmente) nel corso della giornata. è stata la sua partenza per cambiare il clima in casa e ha funzionato... all'inizio non era spontaneo, certo, ma poi piano piano si è creato in automatico un modo di comunicare e di stare insieme molto più positivo.
non so perchè ma mi è venuto in mente come suggerimento: non lo so come potresti (ammesso che ti serva, ovviamente) ispirartene: per ogni costrizione una follia, per ogni parola fredda cinque gesti di tenerezza... non lo so, non lo so. ma mi piaceva dirti così: che possiamo crescere tutti nel soverchiare i momenti di disamore con tanto tantissimo amore, che non è mai troppo nè abbastanza.


----------



## stellina (18 Aprile 2012)

cheater molti ho visto che leggono un grande amore verso tua moglie....io non proprio. vedo un grande affetto ma anche un po' di paura di fare una scelta sbagliata (vado o rimango), il desiderio di rendere felice ed appagata tua moglie così determinata però si mal scontra con il tuo bisogno attuale di maggiore leggerezza. 
non so forse l'ora tarda...forse straparlo...vado a dormire che è meglio!
un abbraccio


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


Io non voglio demoralizzare ma un figlio è una decisione molto importante ......ok tu lo vuoi lei lo vuole ma ora per te tutto questo è uno stress ....
supponi che  questo accada tua moglie passerà quasi tutto il suo tempo a fare la mamma trascurando "te" martito .....
Vuoi questo bene però io non lo trovo giusto....
La stessa situazione è successa ad una coppia di amici ...lei poi è rimasta in cinta non prima di essersi presa un esaurimento nervoso dovuto al fatto di vedere altre amiche in cinta e pancioni in giro....... 
Comunque questa bambina è il centro dell'univeso per la mamma......
Per la mamma la famiglia é : 
Mamma figlia papà 
Per il papà la famiglia é:
Papa mamma figlia 

Come secondo me è giusto che sia se non vuoi ritrovarti dopo 13-15 anni come due estranei....
Che hanno passato questi anni in funzione del figlio invece di curarsi del loro rapporto....


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il sogno c'era...ora da parte mia non più...
> 
> è quasi una ricerca di sollievo, di ripristinare le cose...e sopratutto di uscirmene...
> 
> ...



Perchè non c'è tempo??


----------



## Buscopann (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> *Anche perche' l'iter dell' adozione e' altrettanto alienante e psicologicamente devastante*. Solitamente percorso da chi ha certezze fondate di non potere avere figli.


Con una differenza però fondamentale. Il percorso dell'inseminazione artificiale spesso divide le coppie, soprattutto se non si conclude positivamente. Avere un figlio diventa un lavoro..faticoso...frustrante..Si gira per le cliniche, si fanno esami su esami come se si fosse delle cavie da esperimento.
Il percorso dell'adozione, sebbene lungo e difficile in un Paese come l'Italia, spesso unisce ancora più fortemente i coniugi perché è una grande meravigliosa avventura. Sentendo le testimonianze di chi ha adottato un bambino, tutti rimpiangono le notti passate in aeroporto, le visite agli orfanotrofi, i trasferimenti kilometrici in taxi per raggiungere le destinazioni in Paesi e posti che prima si conoscevano solo sull'atlante geografico. Trovo che l'adozione sia una grande esperienza di vita e soprattutto di amore.
Inoltre critico fortemente la tua seconda affermazione. Quella che solitamente il percorso dell'adozione viene intrapreso unicamente da chi ha la certezza assoluta di non poter avere dei figli. Io e la mia compagna il percorso avanti e indietro per le cliniche non lo abbiamo mai preso in considerazione. Nemmeno prima di tentare di avere un figlio. Ti dirò di più...Se adottare un figlio fosse molto più facile e semplice in un paese come il nostro, il percorso dell'adozione sarebbe intrapreso da molte più persone.

Buscopann


----------



## melania (18 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Comunque forse è meglio non continuare. per me è un argomento molto intimo e proprio non riesco a comprendere e forse esagero nell'esternare i miei punti di vista.
> Cheater ti chiedo scusa.


Felice di sapere che c'è qualcuno che ha qualcosa di così profondo, in comune con me.
Angelo hai perfettamente ragione, io qui posso parlare di tutto, perfino delle posizioni del sesso, ma non voglio parlare più di adozioni e di mio figlio.
E poi mi sembra che Cheat abbia ampiamente spiegato la sua posizione, che deve essere rispettata.
Scusami Cheat, e davvero tanti auguri..di cuore.


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Chi non considera possibile l'adozione, non solo cheater, sembra che pensi a un figlio come un'emanazione di sè.
> In effetti già quando nasce un figlio o una figlia bisogna fare i conti con il figlio reale che non è il figlio immaginato.
> Poi, col tempo, ci si accorge, e se i figli sono due o più, che sono persone diverse da noi e che hanno una loro personalità che si sviluppa grazie alla nostra educazione, ma autonomamente.
> Quando sono adulti ci si accorge che solo quel che sono e che l'aspetto viscerale è secondario rispetto alle persone che sono diventate e al tempo condiviso e si capisce che generati da nostre cellule o no non fa differenza.
> Certo se invece si continua ad avere aspettative di realizzazione delle nostre aspirazioni è diverso. Poveri figli.


giusta riflessione, persa. ma in questo thread rimangono la sofferenza della coppia e il legittimo diritto di scelta


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che meraviglia, vedo che ormai sono rientrati proprio tutti, anche chi se ne era uscito sbattendo la porta, chi era stato allontanato, chi fingeva di avere posti molto migliori dove stare. Ora sono di nuovo tutti qui. Alla faccia della coerenza, della dignità, del rispetto. Buoni solo a moralizzare e pontificare purché alla giusta distanza dal proprio buco del culo. Ma poiché la storia si ripete, sempre, questo in qualche modo mi riempie di sollievo perchè sono certo del fatto che tra poco si ricomincerà con i gruppi, i favoritismi, le gelosie, gli odii e le guerre. Ed allora si che ne vedremo delle belle. Basta sedersi pazientiemente sulla riva del fiume ........


tu chi sei, Zaratustra?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu chi sei, Zaratustra?


E soprattutto anche se avesse ragione, continuo a non capire questi interventi mirati a creare discussioni celati comunque sempre dietro l'anonimato.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto anche se avesse ragione, continuo a non capire questi interventi mirati a creare discussioni celati comunque sempre dietro l'anonimato.....


tanto noi ci vogliamo bene :linguaccia: alla faccia di chi ci vuol male. E a starci seduti parecchio sulla riva del fiume vengono i reumatismi.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tanto noi ci vogliamo bene :linguaccia: alla faccia di chi ci vuol male. E a starci seduti parecchio sulla riva del fiume vengono i reumatismi.


E soprattutto dove sarà il divertimento di stare lì seduti ad aspettare nascosti dietro un cespuglio......

Ripeto tutti noi "vecchi" abbiamo notato il rientro di qualche vecchia conoscenza che poteva esserci simpatica o antipatica ma non capisco il motivo di tutta questa caccia alle streghe. In realtà mi piacerebbe che anche chi è rientrato non si nasconda dietro nuovi nick quando è chiaro chi siano ma contenti loro contenti tutti.....Io certo non ne sono infastidita


----------



## Duchessa (18 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


Vorrei, con tanta solidarietà, dirti la mia impressione, con la premessa che sono una donna senza figli, che mai più potrà averne e che, nonostante ciò, vede nel desiderio di tua moglie una grande "smania" più che un grande desiderio o un grande amore (verso una nuova vita, o verso di te).


Io credo (dopo mia esperienza) che la vita non vada mai forzata, che le persone non vadano mai forzate, che noi stessi non dovremmo mai "sforzarci". Credo che lo "sforzo" sia quella parte di noi prodotta dalla ragione, quella ragione che tanto cerchiamo di attivare, ma che troppo spesso ci porta lontano dal nostro vero "bene". Ed infatti, accade prima o poi qualcosa che verso quel “bene” conduce.. il nostro intuito per fortuna non smette di lavorare da dietro le quinte.


In te leggo lucidità ma anche tanto calore umano: ciò che serve per aiutarti a trovare il “tuo” sogno. Passiamo una vita intera a cercare di soddisfare i sogni altrui, il sogno della società, il sogno delle persone che ci stanno vicine, e spesso perdiamo di vista il nostro.

A questo proposito, ho provato sulla mia pelle quanto sia difficile (quando non impossibile) intravvedere la nostra strada "da dentro", cioè coinvolti e immersi nelle vite degli altri.
Tu cosa “senti” ? Quale pensi sia la vera “missione” verso te stesso, verso la tua unica vita? Per quanto tempo  ancora pensi sia giusto sforzarti?


----------



## Missix (18 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


Cerca di non ammassare i problemi, capisco lo sfogo ma affronta un problema alla volta e separatamente altrimenti ti sentirai schiacciato da troppi pesi che non riusciresti a sopportare. 

Lavoro: sei bloccato nell’attività con tuo fratello ma hai in porto il progetto di aprirti una nuova attività. Hai un obiettivo ed è la cosa migliore, non importa quanto tempo dovrà passare, l’importante è che hai le basi per raggiungerlo. Concentrati sui dettagli di come sarà la nuova attività e prendi il presente come un passaggio, si difficile e stressante ma pur sempre un passaggio per poi raggiungere la tua indipendenza. Fidati, se hai la possibilità di un cambiamento lavorativo che ora non ti soddisfa, sei fortunato e devi solo dare meno peso a questo passaggio che prima o poi finirà. 

Se inizi ad avere una visione più positiva verso il lavoro e se riesci a convincerti ad esempio che l’americana rappresenta solo una fantasia di fuga (perché poi convivere ogni giorno è tutta un’altra cosa e vai a prevedere come poteva essere con lei…magari un disastro totale!), avrai fatto un passo enorme per sentirti più sereno.

E quando sei più sereno, la mente è più lucida e meno incasinata da milioni di dubbi, che inevitabilmente ora stai trasmettendo nella coppia. Ti assicuro che se raggiungi quello stato di tranquillità (almeno in parte), avrai una visione più chiara e affronterai questa sfida del figlio su una strada più in discesa. Non posso assicurarti che tecnicamente risolverete il problema, ma sono certa il tuo modo di affrontare le situazioni faciliterà il tutto.

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Cerca di non ammassare i problemi, capisco lo sfogo ma affronta un problema alla volta e separatamente altrimenti ti sentirai schiacciato da troppi pesi che non riusciresti a sopportare.
> 
> Lavoro: sei bloccato nell’attività con tuo fratello ma hai in porto il progetto di aprirti una nuova attività. Hai un obiettivo ed è la cosa migliore, non importa quanto tempo dovrà passare, l’importante è che hai le basi per raggiungerlo. Concentrati sui dettagli di come sarà la nuova attività e prendi il presente come un passaggio, si difficile e stressante ma pur sempre un passaggio per poi raggiungere la tua indipendenza. Fidati, se hai la possibilità di un cambiamento lavorativo che ora non ti soddisfa, sei fortunato e devi solo dare meno peso a questo passaggio che prima o poi finirà.
> 
> ...


il problema è solo che attualmente ne la questione professionale ne quella della gravidanza dipendono da me...

...non entro nei dettagli, ma posso solo aspettare...


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che meraviglia, vedo che ormai sono rientrati proprio tutti, anche chi se ne era uscito sbattendo la porta, chi era stato allontanato, chi fingeva di avere posti molto migliori dove stare. Ora sono di nuovo tutti qui. Alla faccia della coerenza, della dignità, del rispetto. Buoni solo a moralizzare e pontificare purché alla giusta distanza dal proprio buco del culo. Ma poiché la storia si ripete, sempre, questo in qualche modo mi riempie di sollievo perchè sono certo del fatto che tra poco si ricomincerà con i gruppi, i favoritismi, le gelosie, gli odii e le guerre. Ed allora si che ne vedremo delle belle. Basta sedersi pazientiemente sulla riva del fiume ........


sei fuori luogo e inquini un thread che non se lo merita


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Vorrei, con tanta solidarietà, dirti la mia impressione, con la premessa che sono una donna senza figli, che mai più potrà averne e che, nonostante ciò, vede nel desiderio di tua moglie una grande "smania" più che un grande desiderio o un grande amore (verso una nuova vita, o verso di te).
> 
> 
> Io credo (dopo mia esperienza) che la vita non vada mai forzata, che le persone non vadano mai forzate, che noi stessi non dovremmo mai "sforzarci". Credo che lo "sforzo" sia quella parte di noi prodotta dalla ragione, quella ragione che tanto cerchiamo di attivare, ma che troppo spesso ci porta lontano dal nostro vero "bene". Ed infatti, accade prima o poi qualcosa che verso quel “bene” conduce.. il nostro intuito per fortuna non smette di lavorare da dietro le quinte.
> ...


Scusa ma dove vedi la lucidita' in cheater?


----------



## Missix (18 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il problema è solo che attualmente ne la questione professionale ne quella della gravidanza dipendono da me...
> 
> ...non entro nei dettagli, ma posso solo aspettare...


Lo capisco, ma non ti parlo di azioni concrete sui problemi, che come hai detto non dipendono da te (e molte volte purtroppo è cosi per tutti), ma di un cambio di atteggiamento. Nessuno dice che è semplice, però ripeto che molte volte il nostro modo di assimilare i problemi è la chiave per risolverli. Se riesci a trovare una certa serenità la trasmetterai anche a lei e vedrai che il vostro modo di vivere questa situazione senza dubbio stressante sarà più semplice. Provaci se puoi, perchè non rischi nulla.


----------



## Duchessa (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scusa ma dove vedi la lucidita' in cheater?


Nella sua discreta consapevolezza, nella capacità di vedersi dal di fuori, anche se ancora non completamente.


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Chi non considera possibile l'adozione, non solo cheater, sembra che pensi a un figlio come un'emanazione di sè.
> In effetti già quando nasce un figlio o una figlia bisogna fare i conti con il figlio reale che non è il figlio immaginato.
> Poi, col tempo, ci si accorge, e se i figli sono due o più, che sono persone diverse da noi e che hanno una loro personalità che si sviluppa grazie alla nostra educazione, ma autonomamente.
> Quando sono adulti ci si accorge che solo quel che sono e che l'aspetto viscerale è secondario rispetto alle persone che sono diventate e al tempo condiviso e si capisce che generati da nostre cellule o no non fa differenza.
> Certo se invece si continua ad avere aspettative di realizzazione delle nostre aspirazioni è diverso. Poveri figli.


E cosi' sei Persa....ahahahahah

vabbe', ieri sera non potevo estendere, pero' per il tuo concetto di non proiettare le aspettative etcetc e che chi e' contrario all'adozione, ha ulteriori visioni distorte ecetc, mi hai fatto girare le balle a mille tutta la notte...

nel tuo messaggio, imperante purtroppo, leggo la scomparsa dell'autorita' genitoriale a seguito di uno sballato desiderio di assecondare i figli stipulando con loro deleteri contratti...

in questo periodo contingente ai giovani non e' piu' concesso come alle generazioni precedenti il futuro-promessa, futuro-speranza ma gli e' riservato solo un futuro-minaccia ed e' compito della famiglia attrezzare i figli allo scopo...tale compito lo sarebbe anche della scuola, non come surroga della famiglia assente, se non avesse abdicato a tale ruolo proprio a causa della perdita' della sua autorita' dovuta al rifiuto ed ai comportamenti sballati degli studenti "autorizzati" dalle famiglie con i loro contratti accondiscendenti che non stimolano anche coattivamente il desiderio, l'interesse per perseguire uno scopo che abbia piu' prospettive formative, lasciandoli proprio nella fase piu' critica senza una guida costringendoli a ricercare tali stimoli e riconoscimenti all'esterno facendo le cazzate che leggiamo.

O no??.. il vostro ruolo di insegnanti e' apprezzato/riconosciuto e quindi la vostra autorita' ce l'avete ancora o anche voi l'avete Persa?...ahahah

Quindi rigetto le tue riflessioni perche' il genitore che fa il piacione, l'amicone del figlio senza spina dorsale, ha portato alla societa' fallita che ci ritroviamo e che me sa che non si riprendera' manco piu' visto che non e' capace di agire ma tenta solo di sopravvivere facendo.

comunque ciao...ahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Nella sua discreta consapevolezza, nella capacità di vedersi dal di fuori, anche se ancora non completamente.


grazie
in effetti l'unica cosa della quale mi vanto è la lucidità, e anche una discreta serenità nell'affrontare le situazioni

il che non significa stare pienamente bene e sentirsi al massimo delle forze, ma essere comunque lucidi nel non abbattersi e cercare sempre soluzioni

si, mi sento lucido...e mia moglie nonostante tutto mi ha sempre dato atto che senza il mio modo di fare lei sarebbe crollata...


----------



## bastardo dentro (18 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> grazie, bellissime parole
> 
> ma io non voglio un figlio per dimenticare quanto accaduto...io vorrei solo sentirmi come ero circa un anno fa, quando volevo un figlio con lei e continuare serenamente la mia vita...
> 
> ...



anche io sono così.... ma lasciare che una persona resti nei nostri pensieri non è un male. tu hai scelto, l'americana ha scelto.... è normale che tu ti senta posto in discussione e la mancanza del raggiungimento di un obbiettivo così importante destabilizza ancora. quanto al "fallimento" che hai citato bè... parli di corda in casa dell'impiccato.... sono il classico esempio di uomo fatto da solo che "vince" ogni partita. Ho davvero sempre vinto, nello sport nello sutdio, nel lavoro in tutto... eppure.... mi è nato un figlio gravemente disabile.... addirittura nelle serate buie penso che sia nato così perchè ho tradito mia moglie, perchè mi sono innamorato di un'altra donna... perchè ho fallito....... non parlare, mai, di fallimento. siamo uomini, solo piccoli grandi uomini... e come diceva il mio primo allenatore quando ero uno gnomo .... ognuno di noi è campione per ciò che riesce a dare e per quanto si impegna nell'ottenere ciò che vuole.... il risultato poi... non è così importante. 

un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## bubu (18 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> grazie
> in effetti l'unica cosa della quale mi vanto è la lucidità, e anche una discreta serenità nell'affrontare le situazioni
> 
> il che non significa stare pienamente bene e sentirsi al massimo delle forze, ma essere comunque lucidi nel non abbattersi e cercare sempre soluzioni
> ...


in queste situazioni occorre che ci si faccia forza uno con l'altro e sicuramente sei stato di forte sostegno a tua moglie (credimi se ti dico che si può immaginare ma non capire se non si è esattamente nella stessa situazione, e anni fa ho vissuto esattamente le stesse ed identiche cose che vive tua moglie_sentire l'orologio biologico che fa tic tac ti uccide dentro!).
Ora sorrido, ma alle volte vedevo in lui non un marito ma un animale da monta che serviva solo per il suo seme (il sesso non era per me un piacere, l'importante era che LUI facesse il suo dovere....ecco perchè capisco come mai si sia sentito schiacciato da una situazione che gli faceva mancare l'aria, ecco perchè ha cercato la leggerezza in un'altra donna, ecco perchè ha anche pensato di amare lei e non me!
Non è una scusante, ma posso capire le dinamiche. 
Stranamente, quando mi sono resa conto che in questa ricerca stavo perdendo di vista ciò che avevo accanto, allora abbiamo rivisto il nostro progetto. Proprio durante il percorso dell'adozione mio marito (che stava ancora con l'altra) ha capito ciò che davvero voleva dalla vita, costruire una famiglia con me. Questo lo ha portato ad interrompere la sua storia. Certo, se fosse stato meno idiota e non l'avessi scoperto a posteriori sarebbe stato meglio visto che aveva fatto le sue scelte, ma tuttosommato per noi il tradimento deve poter diventare un punto di forza e unione perchè di difficoltà enormi ne dobbiamo affrontare per poter, mattone dopo mattone, portare avanti il nostro progetto di vita insieme.
Sono convinta che anche a voi capiterà di capire cosa volete davvero, ora siete ancora troppo fragili entrambi.


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> anche io sono così.... ma lasciare che una persona resti nei nostri pensieri non è un male. tu hai scelto, l'americana ha scelto.... è normale che tu ti senta posto in discussione e la mancanza del raggiungimento di un obbiettivo così importante destabilizza ancora. quanto al "fallimento" che hai citato bè... parli di corda in casa dell'impiccato.... sono il classico esempio di uomo fatto da solo che "vince" ogni partita. Ho davvero sempre vinto, nello sport nello sutdio, nel lavoro in tutto... eppure.... mi è nato un figlio gravemente disabile.... addirittura nelle serate buie penso che sia nato così perchè ho tradito mia moglie, perchè mi sono innamorato di un'altra donna... perchè ho fallito....... non parlare, mai, di fallimento. siamo uomini, solo piccoli grandi uomini... e come diceva il mio primo allenatore quando ero uno gnomo .... ognuno di noi è campione per ciò che riesce a dare e per quanto si impegna nell'ottenere ciò che vuole.... il risultato poi... non è così importante.
> 
> un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


ti sono vicino

anche io spesso penso che ogni cosa negativa che mi accade sia una sorta di rivalsa della vita per ogni mio errore...

...poi però penso a quante persone "veramente per bene" subiscono eventi anche tragici, e di contro a quanti "criminali e/o gentaglia" riesce ad avere sempre le migliori fortune...e mi rendo quindi conto di come non ci sia nesso tra quanto si fa e quanto succede...non sempre...

noi decidiamo il nostro quotidiano, e tante cose sono conseguenze del nostro agire...ma ce ne sono altrettante per le quali non possiamo incidere di nulla e possiamo solo accoglierle e affrontarle

cioè ad esempio, se io tradisco so perfettamente che rischio di distruggere il mio matrimonio...ma non posso pensare che una forza misteriosa e magari divina mi punisca con l'infertilità...


----------



## Sole67 (18 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> cioè ad esempio, se io tradisco so perfettamente che rischio di distruggere il mio matrimonio...ma non posso pensare che una forza misteriosa e magari divina mi punisca con l'infertilità...


....e meno male ci mancherebbe.....certo è che la vita è una ruota che gira, tanto ti toglie e tanto ti dà.


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> ....e meno male ci mancherebbe.....certo è che la vita è una ruota che gira, tanto ti toglie e tanto ti dà.


...è una ruota un po' anomala visto che non sempre c'è parità tra il ricevere e il perdere...

Non credo molto a fattori cosmici o divini, ma non possiamo negare che esiste gente molto fortunata e altrettanta gente davvero sfortunata...

...io mi ritengo uno maledettamente fortunato da sempre, e proprio per questo forse soffro un po' che le cose da un paio d'anni non mi quadrino...


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole67 ha detto:


> ....e meno male ci mancherebbe.....certo è che la vita è una ruota che gira, tanto ti toglie e tanto ti dà.


Va che ancora oggi purtroppo, non e' mica un riferimento da marziani...in certi ambienti cattolici hai voja come si sbizzarriscono...

il pirlone vicedirettore del Cern, quando l'anno scorso si e' esibito cosi' te lo sei scordato?

in che mani siamo...

http://neanderthal.bloog.it/il-castigo-di-dio-e-la-scienza-un-giusto-terremoto-sul-giappone.html


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E cosi' sei Persa....ahahahahah
> 
> vabbe', ieri sera non potevo estendere, pero' per il tuo concetto di non proiettare le aspettative etcetc e che chi e' contrario all'adozione, ha ulteriori visioni distorte ecetc, mi hai fatto girare le balle a mille tutta la notte...
> 
> ...


però questo non c'entra nulla con quello che diceva lei


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Va che ancora oggi purtroppo, non e' mica un riferimento da marziani...in certi ambienti cattolici hai voja come si sbizzarriscono...
> 
> il pirlone vicedirettore del Cern, quando l'anno scorso si e' esibito cosi' te lo sei scordato?
> 
> ...


per non parlare del problema che creano alle coppie costringendole, come Cheater ad emigrare perche' hanno imposto limiti e vincoli schifosi...si sono impadroniti anche dei consultori in mano a comunione e liberazione....la regione Lombardia ha imposto anche il funerale ai feti abortiti caricandoti di altri pesi simbolici pazzeschi

l'impedire la diagnosi prenatale per costringerti a partorire un embrione malato e' una vaccata immane...


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però questo non c'entra nulla con quello che diceva lei


cazzo se c'entra....c'e' troppa accondiscendenza, si mischiano i ruoli...in certe famiglie ci sono addirittura i ruoli invertiti... e' devastante ed in quelle situazioni la tua autorita' semplicemente non esiste...

percio' visti i risultati e che l'autodeterminazione assecondata dal consiglio di famiglia, non la si sa gestire, bisogna attuare in piccolo cio' che fa in grande lo Stato...

quando si vede minacciato impone con la forza la propria autorita'...

adda veni' baffone...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo se c'entra....c'e' troppa accondiscendenza, si mischiano i ruoli*...in certe famiglie ci sono addirittura i ruoli invertiti...* e' devastante ed in quelle situazioni la tua autorita' semplicemente non esiste...
> 
> percio' visti i risultati e che l'autodeterminazione assecondata dal consiglio di famiglia, non la si sa gestire, bisogna attuare in piccolo cio' che fa in grande lo Stato...
> 
> ...


è vero. ma che c'entra con l'adozione e la consapevolezza che i figli non sono a nostra immagine ?


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero. ma che c'entra con l'adozione e la consapevolezza che i figli non sono a nostra immagine ?


Persa ha fatto notare che chi e' contrario all'adozione e' perche' pensa ai propri figli come ad una propria estensione caricando la visione simbolica come un fatto negativo mentre invece chi e' aperto all'adozione per converso, ha una visione piu' positiva e che indurrebbe a pensare che i secondi siano meno propensi a proiettare sui figli aspirazioni ed aspettative, lasciandoli liberi di scegliere senza costrizioni e condizionamenti.

ripeto......E SE VEDONO I RISULTATI....


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Persa ha fatto notare che chi e' contrario all'adozione e' perche' pensa ai propri figli come ad una propria estensione caricando la visione simbolica come un fatto negativo mentre invece chi e' aperto all'adozione per converso, ha una visione piu' positiva e che indurrebbe a pensare *che i secondi siano meno propensi a proiettare sui figli aspirazioni ed aspettative, lasciandoli liberi di scegliere senza costrizioni e condizionamenti.
> 
> ripeto......E SE VEDONO I RISULTATI*....


ma non è che il risultato di cui parli riguardi i secondi?! come caspita puoi affermare che l'incapacità ad educare ,che verifichiamo nel quotidiano ,comprenda solo coloro i quali sarebbero propensi all'adozione... o che comunque sono consapevoli del loro diritto a non rappresentare il prolungamento della personalità genitoriale?


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è che il risultato di cui parli riguardi i secondi?! come caspita puoi affermare che l'incapacità ad educare ,che verifichiamo nel quotidiano ,comprenda solo coloro i quali sarebbero propensi all'adozione... o che comunque sono consapevoli del loro diritto a non rappresentare il prolungamento della personalità genitoriale?


allora hai capito tutto vedo...ahahahah

io nella mia replica sostanzialmente ho evidenziato che il proiettare sui figli le proprie aspirazioni ed assimilate non dipende dall'avere o meno la propensione all'adozione, mentre e' Persa che ha sottolineato la differenza inducendo una diversita' comportamentale che ripeto per me non c'e'...

vabbuo'??? che stress......ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *allora hai capito tutto vedo*...ahahahah
> 
> io nella mia replica sostanzialmente ho evidenziato che il proiettare sui figli le proprie aspirazioni ed assimilate non dipende dall'avere o meno la propensione all'adozione, mentre e' Persa che ha sottolineato la differenza inducendo una diversita' comportamentale che ripeto per me non c'e'...
> 
> vabbuo'??? che stress......ahahahah


che ci posso fare se sono ottusaardon:


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ci posso fare se sono ottusaardon:


io direi distratta....ops....mi spiego alla cazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ci posso fare se sono ottusaardon:


Che poi Mine', che l'ambiente familiare o esterno non sortisca pure influenze sul proprio carattere e che si formi solo alla spera in dio, e' un'altra cosa che nun me quadra...

io per es. gia' tra l'adottare un neonato ed un bambino di oltre 2/3 anni non avrei dubbi e non soltanto perche' i neonati so' piu' carini ed indifesi......


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Che poi Mine', che l'ambiente familiare o esterno non sortisca pure influenze sul proprio carattere e che si formi solo alla spera in dio, e' un'altra cosa che nun me quadra...
> 
> *io per es. gia' tra l'adottare un neonato ed un bambino di oltre 2/3 anni non avrei dubbi e non soltanto perche' i neonati so' piu' carini ed indifesi*......


e certo.e che sia bello e sanissimo .
melania diceva che i figli non si scelgono...non so se hai capito cosa intendesse. è chiaro che l'adozione di un bimbo , magari di un ragazzino è materia solo per persone all'altezza della situazione


----------



## melania (18 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e certo.e che sia bello e sanissimo .
> melania diceva che i figli non si scelgono...non so se hai capito cosa intendesse. è chiaro che l'adozione di un bimbo , magari di un ragazzino è materia solo per persone all'altezza della situazione


Entro solo per ricordare che Cheat ha già detto che non vuole adottare, almeno non lo vuole in questo momento. 
Alla fine..perché continuiamo a parlare di adozione nel suo td ?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e certo.e che sia bello e sanissimo .
> melania diceva che i figli non si scelgono...non so se hai capito cosa intendesse. è chiaro che l'adozione di un bimbo , magari di un ragazzino è materia solo per persone all'altezza della situazione


Già e pensiamo alle coppie che senza aver nessuna colpa hanno un figlio che nasce disabile...per esempio..


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Entro solo per ricordare che Cheat ha già detto che non vuole adottare, almeno non lo vuole in questo momento.
> Alla fine..perché continuiamo a parlare di adozione nel suo td ?


hai ragione, fino ad un certo punto.è uno spunto interessante che non credo sia completamente ot


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Entro solo per ricordare che Cheat ha già detto che non vuole adottare, almeno non lo vuole in questo momento.
> Alla fine..perché continuiamo a parlare di adozione nel suo td ?


Perchè si è sviluppato quel tema lì no?
Ma concordo con the Cheat...
Se un uomo non se la sente per l'oggi di adottare un figlio: non si può crocifiggerlo per questo...
Ho avuto un allievo che era figlio adottivo...
Adottare non è una passeggiata eh?

Non è che vai in un orfanatrofio e scegli e dici...ah sto qui mi piace...me lo piglio come fosse un cagnolino eh?

Non si può adottare un figlio solo per far contenta la moglie altrimenti sclera...

I figli poi per tante persone arrivano quando hanno smesso di cercarli in questo modo compulsivo...


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Entro solo per ricordare che Cheat ha già detto che non vuole adottare, almeno non lo vuole in questo momento.
> Alla fine..perché continuiamo a parlare di adozione nel suo td ?


a me pur non essendo coinvolto, appassionano le implicazioni psicologiche...

tu ti appassioni all'omicidio Rea perche' sei una serial killer?

ahahahah dai se schersa...


----------



## melania (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me pur non essendo coinvolto, appassionano le implicazioni psicologiche...
> 
> tu ti appassioni all'omicidio Rea perche' sei una serial killer?
> 
> ahahahah dai se schersa...


e meno male che mi dici che scherzi e metti le mani avanti.....sarà che l'ultima volta che mi hai fatto incazzare, ti ho fatto paura? Allora Stermy, te lo dico chiaro chiaro : spesso non ti rispondo perché credo che scrivi solo per rompere le balle al forumista di turno. Spesso però, non sempre.
Ieri, per esempio, hai detto qualcosa di buono, e magari ti sembrerà strano, hai preso qualche punto. Lo so, lo so..stai pensando che alla fine di acquistare punti te ne fotti, e vabbè ti do ragione. 
Ieri hai detto - più o meno - che tu non adotteresti perché non riusciresti a rimproverare un bambino sapendo che ha un vissuto triste. Che fai ci fai vedere che anche tu hai un cuore? 
Sulla questione che ponevi tu, posso dirti che dopo due giorni quel bambino è tuo. Il suo vissuto è tuo, anzi è fortunato, adesso, perché sta con te e tu sei fortunato perché hai lui. Quindi, lo rimproveri tutte le volte che serve, senza alcun problema, ti assicuro.
Ah un'ultima cosa.......qualcosa mi dice che sei pure delle mie parti...
....ok...non lo dire ...lo so!..Te ne fotti.:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ah un'ultima cosa.......qualcosa mi dice che sei pure delle mie parti...
> ....ok...non lo dire ...lo so!..Te ne fotti.:mrgreen:


che de', n'aggravante?..ahahahah

comunque Mela', tu solo per aver superato i colloqui psicologici sarai senz'altro una tranquilla e regolare....

io non riesco tanto a domare l'embolo...fidate... 

mi scartano che manco me so' seduto....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2012)

vi rendete conto di essere in ot da un giorno intero?

vi sembra che la questione di fondo del 3d fosse l'adozione?


----------



## melania (18 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vi rendete conto di essere in ot da un giorno intero?
> 
> vi sembra che la questione di fondo del 3d fosse l'adozione?


Sì ci rendiamo conto, ma pare che l'argomento tiri..e allora scivoliamo.
UEEEEEE...ma che volete?
A qualcuno tira lu pilu....a noi - poracci - tira..l'argomento!:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Sì ci rendiamo conto, ma pare che l'argomento tiri..e allora scivoliamo.
> UEEEEEE...ma che volete?
> A qualcuno tira lu pilu....a noi - poracci - *tira..l'argomento*!:mrgreen:



in effetti è appassionante  

ci mette a nudo, come ha fatto cheat con sé stesso


----------



## melania (18 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti è appassionante
> 
> ci mette a nudo, come ha fatto cheat con sé stesso


Dai...che diventiamo il FORUM DEI NUDISTI...:rotfl:.hai visto che si sta spogliando pure Stermy...un poco poco però...senza esagerare..


----------



## The Cheater (18 Aprile 2012)

per carità...un 3d non è certo di proprietà di chi lo crea e nemmeno mi sogno di indirizzare gli argomenti...

...però mi sembra di aver capito, come giustamente dice la matra, che non è chiaro come il discorso adozione NON MI INTERESSI NEMMENO LONTANAMENTE

tra vari "ah non capisci, ah come puoi dire, ah che ne sai, ah perchè no" pensavo comunque di essere stato chiaro, e speravo anche di trarre qualche spunto interessante dai discorsi...spunto che inizialmente ho anche colto, prima di cadere definitivamente sull'argomento adozione

evidentemente lo devo ribadire più forte:

*AD OGGI DI ADOTTARE FIGLI NON ME LO SOGNO NEMMENO!!!*


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> giusta riflessione, persa. ma in questo thread rimangono la sofferenza della coppia e il legittimo diritto di scelta


Profetica. Come sapevi che la mia riflessione sarebbe andata persa?
Era una riflessione sulle aspettative legate alla genetica e i discorsi successivi, un po' confusi, non li ho capiti io.


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> *Profetica.* Come sapevi che la mia riflessione sarebbe andata persa?
> Era una riflessione sulle aspettative legate alla genetica e i discorsi successivi, un po' confusi, non li ho capiti io.


quante ne so:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Aprile 2012)

*mmmmm...*

vuoi la mia?
nonostante  la mia giovane età ho avuto le mie esperienze.tradimenti con la pala. nn me ne vanto, anzi: oggi nn prima me ne pento amaramente ma xchè sono riuscita ad innamorarmi di lui dopo 8 anni che ero gia' con lui. Ebbi una delusione 9 anni fa e solo da poco mi sn ripresa... che stupida! ma è stato lampante, un miracolo! ieri mi dava fastidio il solo pensiero di andarci a letto, nn ne potevo più, oggi lo desidero fortemente ed il sesso è migliorato... ma soprattutto abbiamo parlato molto, di tutto, anche delle piu' banali...abbiamo iniziato a conoscerci sul serio. Ti consiglio quindi di parlare con tua moglie, di essere sincero, di cercare di essere felice insieme a lei e per essere felici non devono esserci nè pressioni nè obblighi...bisogna amarsi...La vita è cosi breve che accontentarsi di viverla equivale a non viverla... prova, tenta e se va male ----------> RICOMINCIA!  in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vuoi la mia?
> nonostante  la mia giovane età ho avuto le mie esperienze.tradimenti con la pala. nn me ne vanto, anzi: oggi nn prima me ne pento amaramente ma xchè sono riuscita ad innamorarmi di lui dopo 8 anni che ero gia' con lui. Ebbi una delusione 9 anni fa e solo da poco mi sn ripresa... che stupida! ma è stato lampante, un miracolo! ieri mi dava fastidio il solo pensiero di andarci a letto, nn ne potevo più, oggi lo desidero fortemente ed il sesso è migliorato... ma soprattutto abbiamo parlato molto, di tutto, anche delle piu' banali...abbiamo iniziato a conoscerci sul serio. Ti consiglio quindi di parlare con tua moglie, di essere sincero, di cercare di essere felice insieme a lei e per essere felici non devono esserci nè pressioni nè obblighi...bisogna amarsi...La vita è cosi breve che accontentarsi di viverla equivale a non viverla... prova, tenta e se va male ----------> RICOMINCIA!  in bocca al lupo.


Dopo 8 anni??? 
No dico...il tuo compagno si è dovuto ciucciare la tua delusione di 9 anni fa? Ma chi è 'sto qua...il discendente di Padre Pio? 
Gli mancano le stigmate e sta a posto...


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dopo 8 anni???
> No dico...il tuo compagno si è dovuto ciucciare la tua delusione di 9 anni fa? Ma chi è 'sto qua...il discendente di Padre Pio?
> Gli mancano le stigmate e sta a posto...



straquoto!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Aprile 2012)

mi dispiace per tutto quello che hai passato e stai passando..se non ami più tua moglie però devi lasciarla..per lei,per te stesso..a che vita triste ti condanni altrimenti a 33 anni!
su una cosa non sono assolutamente d'accordo..adozione MAI! guardate in faccia la realtà, voi due, senza colpevolizzazioni, di figli non siete in grado di averne naturalmente.."vostro" figlio in realtà sarebbe solo figlio della scienza, non della natura..penserei sinceramente alla adozione e con molta serenità..cos'è il sangue in fondo?! se dopo 30 anni scrivesse una lettera l'ospedale dove sei nato ai tuoi genitori, ci scusiamo ma decenni dopo ci siamo accorti che quello che avete in casa non è vostro figlio naturale..farebbe differenza per i tuoi genitori?! non saresti il bambino che hanno amato,accudito, cresciuto.. essere genitore è uno stato personale, non dato dal sangue ma dal legarsi per sempre. che poi voi maschi proprio non dovreste sentire la differenza, nel senso che non vi mancherebbe la gravidanza, il parto.. amare è uno stato mentale di totale abbandono. onestamente e senza essere saputa ma solo per esserci passata piuttosto che spendere soldi in vari tentativi, comunque già tentati senza risultato, spenderei molto di meno in una terapia di coppia in cui affrontare "anche" l'eventualità adozione di un neonato cosi da aiutarvi a superare meglio e accettare la cosa. in bocca al lupo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho lasciato forse trasparire che non fossero queste le intenzioni? i desideri???
> mi spiace se così...ma noi volevamo esattamente tutto ciò, come la maggior parte delle coppie...
> 
> voler partorire non è egoistico...mi sembra una frase folle la tua...
> ...


SEI STATO FORTE E CINICO QUINDI NON CI GIRO INTORNO...VOLEVATE UN FIGLIO COME TUTTI MA COME TUTTI NON SIETE CAPACI AD AVERLO..SIRINGHE,PROVETTE,PUGNETTE,OVULI CONGELATI NON E' AVERLI COME TUTTI GLI ALTRI..SE CAPITE QUESTO POTETE VEDERE LE VOSTRE POSSIBILITA' PIU' OBIETTIVAMENTE E FOTTENDOVENE MENO DEGLI ALTRI BAMBINI E DELLA FAME DEL MONDO..LE COPPIE FORTI E INTELLIGENTI DA QUESTA SCIAGURA HANNO SAPUTO USCIRNE INSIEME PER MANO E TENENDO IN BRACCIO UN BAMBINO, NON MI SEMBRA IL VOSTRO CASO..TRADIMENTI, ALTRA RELAZIONE CON AMORE, STANCHEZZA, ZERO BAMBINI, ZERO FAMIGLIA..VI RESTA POCO ANCORA..


----------



## bubu (19 Aprile 2012)

Scusate ma cheater ha con forza espresso un suo pensiero: l'adozione non è nei suoi pensieri, non lo è per la moglie, non è un loro progetto! Non c'è niente di male nel non desiderare un figlio in adozione e anzi direi che anche con un briciolo di dubbio fa bene a non farlo!
lo dice una che è in lista per adottare...e non è cosa facile! Non è che ti scegli un neonato..inoltre devi davvero essere consapevole che un figlio adottivo è un bimbo spezzato. Anche ai neonati dovrai dire che non sono naturali...e anche chi non ha subito traumi dovrà superare il fatto che è stato abbandonato. Cioè è davvero una cosa troppo importante per avere dubbi! Fa bene a dire no! Poi vorrei dire anche che vive un momento di stanchezza, probabilmente non trova la forza per reagire a tutto lo stress che,credetemi se non si prova non si può capire, è un uomo confuso che si sta scontrando con la realtà, una realtà (per ora) diversa da tutto ciò che avevano sognato come coppia. Da questo la fuga altrove, per cercare quella serenità che non trova più in casa. Sono due ragazzi n balia delle onde, carichi di emozioni..
È lecito che sia confuso...gli auguro solo di trovare il suo equilibrio per riuscire a realizzare il suo progetto di coppia


----------



## exStermy (19 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> SEI STATO FORTE E CINICO QUINDI NON CI GIRO INTORNO...VOLEVATE UN FIGLIO COME TUTTI MA COME TUTTI NON SIETE CAPACI AD AVERLO..SIRINGHE,PROVETTE,PUGNETTE,OVULI CONGELATI NON E' AVERLI COME TUTTI GLI ALTRI..SE CAPITE QUESTO POTETE VEDERE LE VOSTRE POSSIBILITA' PIU' OBIETTIVAMENTE E FOTTENDOVENE MENO DEGLI ALTRI BAMBINI E DELLA FAME DEL MONDO..LE COPPIE FORTI E INTELLIGENTI DA QUESTA SCIAGURA HANNO SAPUTO USCIRNE INSIEME PER MANO E TENENDO IN BRACCIO UN BAMBINO, NON MI SEMBRA IL VOSTRO CASO..TRADIMENTI, ALTRA RELAZIONE CON AMORE, STANCHEZZA, ZERO BAMBINI, ZERO FAMIGLIA..VI RESTA POCO ANCORA..


te sei scordato....

PENTITI PECCATORE!!!!!!!!

e....

RICORDATI CHE DEVI MORIRE!


----------



## melania (20 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Scusate ma cheater ha con forza espresso un suo pensiero: l'adozione non è nei suoi pensieri, non lo è per la moglie, non è un loro progetto! Non c'è niente di male nel non desiderare un figlio in adozione e anzi direi che anche con un briciolo di dubbio fa bene a non farlo!
> lo dice una che è in lista per adottare...e non è cosa facile! Non è che ti scegli un neonato..inoltre devi davvero essere consapevole che un figlio adottivo è un bimbo spezzato. Anche ai neonati dovrai dire che non sono naturali...e anche chi non ha subito traumi dovrà superare il fatto che è stato abbandonato. Cioè è davvero una cosa troppo importante per avere dubbi! Fa bene a dire no! Poi vorrei dire anche che vive un momento di stanchezza, probabilmente non trova la forza per reagire a tutto lo stress che,credetemi se non si prova non si può capire, è un uomo confuso che si sta scontrando con la realtà, una realtà (per ora) diversa da tutto ciò che avevano sognato come coppia. Da questo la fuga altrove, per cercare quella serenità che non trova più in casa. Sono due ragazzi n balia delle onde, carichi di emozioni..
> È lecito che sia confuso...gli auguro solo di trovare il suo equilibrio per riuscire a realizzare il suo progetto di coppia



Lo dice una che ha già adottato ..diversi anni or sono..
secondo me, con questa storia dell'adozione GLI ABBIAMO LETTERALMENTE SFRACASSATO GLI ZEBEDEI.
E dai..... ce l'ha detto chiaro non gli interessa, vuole altri tipi di consigli!
Come ce lo deve dire quest'uomo in aramaico?


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> SEI STATO FORTE E CINICO QUINDI NON CI GIRO INTORNO...VOLEVATE UN FIGLIO COME TUTTI MA COME TUTTI NON SIETE CAPACI AD AVERLO..SIRINGHE,PROVETTE,PUGNETTE,OVULI CONGELATI NON E' AVERLI COME TUTTI GLI ALTRI..SE CAPITE QUESTO POTETE VEDERE LE VOSTRE POSSIBILITA' PIU' OBIETTIVAMENTE E FOTTENDOVENE MENO DEGLI ALTRI BAMBINI E DELLA FAME DEL MONDO..LE COPPIE FORTI E INTELLIGENTI DA QUESTA SCIAGURA HANNO SAPUTO USCIRNE INSIEME PER MANO E TENENDO IN BRACCIO UN BAMBINO, NON MI SEMBRA IL VOSTRO CASO..TRADIMENTI, ALTRA RELAZIONE CON AMORE, STANCHEZZA, ZERO BAMBINI, ZERO FAMIGLIA..VI RESTA POCO ANCORA..


tu invece devi *adottare* il sistema di non gridare che c'è gente che dorme


----------



## Missix (20 Aprile 2012)

Credo che se l’unico problema fosse il figlio che non arriva, Cheater non avrebbe scritto un lungo post mettendoci dentro lavoro ed ex amante. 
Evidentemente manca una serenità di base, che non riesce a trovare perché come ha detto i suoi problemi non dipendono da lui, quindi una mancanza di controllo sulla propria vita. Capisco la sensazione perché ho subito un lutto che mi ha duramente segnata, ed il lutto è proprio uno di quegli eventi che non puoi controllare ma solo subire passivamente. Non vi è alcuna soluzione pratica al problema, è solo un lungo lavoro su se stessi ed è quello che dovresti fare tu. Rialzarsi non basta se l’umore è pari a quello di un uomo rimasto a terra. 
Se tua moglie può essere un aiuto in questo senso ancora meglio, ma se lei resta trincerata in uno stato ansioso allora la maggior parte del lavoro lo devi fare tu, per te principalmente, poi per lei ed infine per il vostro futuro figlio. Ci credi ai segnali della vita Cheat? Hai mai pensato che certe cose che vogliamo non arrivano fino a quando non ne sistemiamo altre?

Il mio è un consiglio astratto, solo tu sai chi sei e le tue potenzialità, ma da quel poco che ho letto sembri un uomo forte, non scoraggiarti proprio ora.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Lo dice una che ha già adottato ..diversi anni or sono..
> secondo me, con questa storia dell'adozione GLI ABBIAMO LETTERALMENTE SFRACASSATO GLI ZEBEDEI.
> E dai..... ce l'ha detto chiaro non gli interessa, vuole altri tipi di consigli!
> Come ce lo deve dire quest'uomo in aramaico?


straquoto!


----------



## The Cheater (20 Aprile 2012)

ringrazio tutti per le belle parole, e un vaffa a chi insiste con la storia dell'adozione :mrgreen:

no, scherzo...ma è vero che mi ha un po' stancato questa storia...non me lo sogno nemmeno di adottare...
oggi è così, la vita mi ha insegnato a non escludere nulla quindi un domani magari cambierò idea, ma oggi non mi interessa...non voglio un figlio a tutti i costi...

farò quest'ultimo tentativo, in nome dell'amore, anche se ridotto, per mia moglie e in nome del desidero fortissimo che avevo fino a un anno fa...si, non è la condizione migliore, ma sento che è giusto farlo...o meglio mi sforzo di convincermi, in quanto l'unica certezza che ho è che un figlio quando arriva non può che essere una gioia, in qualsiasi situazione (eccetto casi estremi ovviamente)

non dovesse arrivare non posso escludere nulla...già da tempo faccio presente a mia moglie quanto stia riflettendo sulla eventualità di non averne mai, e oltre al rischio separazione le ho prospettato nel caso un cambio di vita radicale pur restando nella coppia...cambio abitudini, più spazi, più tempo libero, cose insieme ma anche cose separati, trovare una nuova complicità che le coppie normali, specie quelle con figli, mai potranno comprendere...

non sto male, non conosco depressione o pessimismo...sono in un momento difficile ma sono perennemente in piedi, reattivo e dinamico...mi sento sempre uno degli uomini più fortunati della terra!!!

sono riuscito, nel mio campo, a farmi un nome in tutta italia
ho amici e conoscienti ovunque, nel mondo!!!
ho viaggiato in tutto il mondo
ho avuto donne bellissime
ho più volte vissuto il vero amore
sono stimato e apprezzato da chiunque (eccetto mio fratello)
ho faticato ma ho una casa mia
provo passioni profonde per i miei hobbies (musica e calcio su tutte)
commetto errori ma comunque ritengo di avere dei forti valori
ho sogni, ambizioni, obbiettivi e programmi

...e mi devo fottere il cervello perchè non arriva un figlio??? ma chissenefrega...il mio problema è lo stressarmi ulteriormente in questo iter per ottenerlo, perchè in quanto persona molto precisa solitamente quando vedo che una cosa non va la mollo e passo ad altro...in questo caso però non decido autonomamente e devo accettare che l'altra parte abbia la precedenza nella decisione finale, ma sempre con una scadenza:
se non va adesso stop!!!

ultima cosa su quanto detto da alcuni "non puoi avere figli":
non è così...siamo il classico caso, classico per i centri specialistici, in cui la gravidanza naturale è difficile (assolutamente NON impossibile) ma che con la tecnica adatta solitamente va in porto senza problemi...i 3 centri visitati, tra le varie cose, hanno detto più o meno tutti la stessa cosa: "siete un po' sfortunati, perchè il vostro non è il caso peggiore"

paradossalmente è questo che mi allontana...l'idea di dover sconfiggere la sfortuna...

...e "little bitch" è sempre con me, lo sarà anche tra 100 anni...e me ne vanto!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ringrazio tutti per le belle parole, e un vaffa a chi insiste con la storia dell'adozione :mrgreen:
> 
> no, scherzo...ma è vero che mi ha un po' stancato questa storia...non me lo sogno nemmeno di adottare...
> oggi è così, la vita mi ha insegnato a non escludere nulla quindi un domani magari cambierò idea, ma oggi non mi interessa...non voglio un figlio a tutti i costi...
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ringrazio tutti per le belle parole, e un vaffa a chi insiste con la storia dell'adozione :mrgreen:
> 
> no, scherzo...ma è vero che mi ha un po' stancato questa storia...non me lo sogno nemmeno di adottare...
> oggi è così, la vita mi ha insegnato a non escludere nulla quindi un domani magari cambierò idea, ma oggi non mi interessa...non voglio un figlio a tutti i costi...
> ...


vabbé


----------



## The Cheater (20 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


te quiero miss petrucci :kiss:


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> te quiero miss petrucci :kiss:


occhio chiara che cit quando fa il poliglotta son problemi:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> occhio chiara che cit quando fa il poliglotta son problemi:mrgreen:


CONFERMO!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ringrazio tutti per le belle parole, e un vaffa a chi insiste con la storia dell'adozione :mrgreen:
> 
> no, scherzo...ma è vero che mi ha un po' stancato questa storia...non me lo sogno nemmeno di adottare...
> oggi è così, la vita mi ha insegnato a non escludere nulla quindi un domani magari cambierò idea, ma oggi non mi interessa...non voglio un figlio a tutti i costi...
> ...


mi sembra che tutto calzi! In bocca al lupo! di cuore! Bubu


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ringrazio tutti per le belle parole, e un vaffa a chi insiste con la storia dell'adozione :mrgreen:
> 
> no, scherzo...ma è vero che mi ha un po' stancato questa storia...non me lo sogno nemmeno di adottare...
> oggi è così, la vita mi ha insegnato a non escludere nulla quindi un domani magari cambierò idea, ma oggi non mi interessa...non voglio un figlio a tutti i costi...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> te quiero miss petrucci :kiss:


come si fa a non amare la Chiara  

:bacio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> come si fa a non amare la Chiara
> 
> :bacio:



alleggio:

grazie Simy <3 <3 <3


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> alleggio:
> 
> grazie Simy <3 <3 <3


e di cosa! 

:abbraccio:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ringrazio tutti per le belle parole, e un vaffa a chi insiste con la storia dell'adozione :mrgreen:
> 
> no, scherzo...ma è vero che mi ha un po' stancato questa storia...non me lo sogno nemmeno di adottare...
> oggi è così, la vita mi ha insegnato a non escludere nulla quindi un domani magari cambierò idea, ma oggi non mi interessa...non voglio un figlio a tutti i costi...
> ...


I figli si fanno quasi sempre per istinto o per pressioni esterne e se tutto avviene naturamente non si riflette sulle ragioni profonde e su quello che ci si aspetta.
Paradossalmente incontrare difficoltà può essere una fortuna che porta a confrontarsi con sè stessi e nella coppia per chiarirsi e per stabilire quali responsabilità e su quali valori si vuole avere figli.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> I figli si fanno quasi sempre per istinto o per pressioni esterne e se tutto avviene naturamente non si riflette sulle ragioni profonde e su quello che ci si aspetta.
> Paradossalmente incontrare difficoltà può essere una fortuna che porta a confrontarsi con sè stessi e nella coppia per chiarirsi e per stabilire quali responsabilità e su quali valori si vuole avere figli.


Fidati!!!
Valori e responsabilità erano perfetti...i più tradizionali e sani, conditi da enormi dosi di entusiasmo...

...ma dopo 4 anni di ospedali, cliniche, centri, sesso a comando, viaggi, seghe, delusioni e soldoni spesi ho le palle belle gonfie...

Se io oggi non ho entusiasmo e questo figlio lo voglio meno di prima, è solo e unicamente per le ragioni pratiche di cui sopra...

...sono stanco!!!


----------



## Hallogoodbye (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Fidati!!!
> Valori e responsabilità erano perfetti...i più tradizionali e sani, conditi da enormi dosi di entusiasmo...
> 
> ...ma dopo 4 anni di ospedali, cliniche, centri, sesso a comando, viaggi, seghe, delusioni e soldoni spesi ho le palle belle gonfie...
> ...


Mi fido, mi fido.
Valori non devono essere perfetti, devono essere veri e condivisi. 
Non è detto che quello che si crede di pensare lo si pensi davvero nel profondo.
Intendevo che è una buona occasione per conoscervi ancora meglio, non per allontanarvi.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> I figli si fanno quasi sempre per istinto o per pressioni esterne e se tutto avviene naturamente non si riflette sulle ragioni profonde e su quello che ci si aspetta.
> Paradossalmente incontrare difficoltà può essere una fortuna che porta a confrontarsi con sè stessi e nella coppia per chiarirsi e per stabilire quali responsabilità e su quali valori si vuole avere figli.


Da non credere
Ma non è che...
Fidanzati.
Sposi...
I primi anni bon dei divertiamoci...bon dei ci sono i debiti da pagare...
E poi...
Eccoci pronti per un tato...
Bon dei facciamo un tato...

Poi insomma...
Qui mi pare di capire che è lei: la donna in questione che si sente che le "manca" qualcosa nei confronti delle altre sue colleghe mamme no?

Cioè non è che una si dica...
Varda qua...gnanca bona de darghe un fiolo a me mario so...a so na dona da poco eh?

The Cheater...
Qua pianeta Conte.
FIDATI...non darle un figlio purchè la pianti.

Fidati, lei in qualche modo si sentirà appagata...ma mi dispiace...NOI siamo in funzione dei figli...loro...non guardano in faccia a nessuno...

Il neonato è sciallo...
Qualche minimo casin: tolleranza zero: urla.
Quando deve pisciare piscia, quando deve vomitare, vomita, idem con il cagare...
E se non ha voglia di dormire...neanche con le martellate in testa si addormenta...

Sono rogne...eh?

Sarà che le donne hanno un dna che le spinge ad affrontare certi sacrifici...

Ma fidati...
Se non lo desiederi NON lo fare...

Ho pagato prezzi altissimi per il mio non essermela sentita di fare il numero due eh?
Sai com'è no...il confronto con le altre amiche no?

Cioè io dovevo fare il numero due...perchè sennò poverina mia figlia...si sentiva sola...

Se non te la senti: NON te la senti e stop...e che diamine...noi uomini non contiamo mai un cazzo nella coppia eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Fidati!!!
> Valori e responsabilità erano perfetti...i più tradizionali e sani, conditi da enormi dosi di entusiasmo...
> 
> ...ma dopo 4 anni di ospedali, cliniche, centri, sesso a comando, viaggi, seghe, delusioni e soldoni spesi ho le palle belle gonfie...
> ...


Sai dicono che sia come quando capita a noi uomini di far cilecca...
Più ci pensi meno tira...
In altre parole più una donna è ossessionata da sta cosa...più la natura si ribella...
Ho chiesto sai a mia moglie...
Mi fa...tu neanche te ne sei accorto ma io si...è stata quella volta in montagna...na roba di fretta e furia...con te che pensi a partiture...finchè...ohi cavoli avevo fretta...eh...stavo seguendo un restauro di un organo io eh...mica ero in vacanza come la moglie pensava eh?

Ma erano passati due anni...di flop!


----------



## The Cheater (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da non credere
> Ma non è che...
> Fidanzati.
> Sposi...
> ...


ripeto anche per te conte:

io SONO STANCO di proseguire sta trafila per il figlio...non nel farlo in se per se

fino ad un anno fa ero contentissimo, presissimo, super desideroso...diciamo un anno e mezzo, poi cominciarono mesi di dubbi (dopo l'aborto) e poi dopo i seguenti 2 tentativi con tecnica andati male sono iniziati i casini in casa...

adesso faremo quest'ultimo tentativo...all'estero...


----------



## Tubarao (20 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> come si fa a non amare la Chiara


Mai potuta sopportare


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ripeto anche per te conte:
> 
> io SONO STANCO di proseguire sta trafila per il figlio...non nel farlo in se per se
> 
> ...


Ti auguro di perdere per strada questa stanchezza e questa tensione, che si avveri ciò che desideri.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mai potuta sopportare


DE GUSTIBUS! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti auguro di perdere per strada questa stanchezza e questa tensione, che si avveri ciò che desideri.


ma sai, io ammetto di essere molto "a giornate"

questa settimana ad esempio è stata discretamente positiva...un paio di cose di lavoro, un paio di cose organizzate con amici...2mila€ caduti dal cielo (inaspettato rimborso irpef)...

in questo momento non lo so esattamente cosa desidero...ci sto lavorando


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ripeto anche per te conte:
> 
> io SONO STANCO di proseguire sta trafila per il figlio...non nel farlo in se per se
> 
> ...


Cavoli ma chi non sarebbe stanco al posto tuo eh?
Non vorrei certo essere al posto tuo eh?
Ma secondo me più vi stressate l'anima...manco ci riuscite...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma sai, io ammetto di essere molto "a giornate"
> 
> questa settimana ad esempio è stata discretamente positiva...un paio di cose di lavoro, un paio di cose organizzate con amici...2mila€ caduti dal cielo (inaspettato rimborso irpef)...
> 
> in questo momento non lo so esattamente cosa desidero...ci sto lavorando


Inaspettato? Ma di dove sei?
Ma vafanculo eh?
Qua da noi...aspetti che gli asini volano...
Il giorno dopo ti arriva il rimborso irpef eh?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Inaspettato? Ma di dove sei?
> Ma vafanculo eh?
> Qua da noi...aspetti che gli asini volano...
> Il giorno dopo ti arriva il rimborso irpef eh?


SUCA conte :mrgreen:

rimborso del 2009...inaspettato anche perchè non ne sapevo nulla...la prima cosa buona fatta dal commercialista


----------



## The Cheater (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli ma chi non sarebbe stanco al posto tuo eh?
> Non vorrei certo essere al posto tuo eh?
> *Ma secondo me più vi stressate l'anima...manco ci riuscite.*..


ehhh vabè...sta storia mi ha rotto pure...

abbiamo trombato per anni e anni nel massimo della serenità...non sempre provandoci ma comunque sempre liberi...

la storia dello stress non regge...una volta l'ennesimo medico mi ribadì il concetto:
"ehhh ma se non siete sereni è più difficile...alchè domandai: mi dica, una donna violentata e quindi nella peggiore condizione possibile per ottenere un figlio a livello di desiderio e stress, come mai rimane incinta senza problemi???"
e lui rispose..."behhh il corpo umano non ha una logica..."
chiosai: "allora la smetta di dire caxxate sull'aspetto mentale e mi dia st'altra terapia del cavolo!!!"


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> SUCA conte :mrgreen:
> 
> rimborso del 2009...inaspettato anche perchè non ne sapevo nulla...la prima cosa buona fatta dal commercialista


2009? 
Eh no qua c'è il tramaccio...
Ma casso noi qua in veneto...sempre pigliati per il culo...eh?
Sempre ciaparla nel culo?

Speta che sento i miei amici in Piemonte...

Beato te comunque


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ehhh vabè...sta storia mi ha rotto pure...
> 
> abbiamo trombato per anni e anni nel massimo della serenità...non sempre provandoci ma comunque sempre liberi...
> 
> ...


Beh il mio amico gine dice che santa sfiga...
Pensa tra le ragazze madri...si piglia sempre quella che fa meno sesso...ma che non si rende conto...non le pì porche eh?
Mi ha anche detto che voglia o non voglia il massimo del picco ormonale per una donna è tra i 17 e i 20 anni.
Poi cala...

Io comunque avevo problemi sai?
Sperma troppo denso, e una concentrazione abnorme di spermini...

E dissi al dottore...ah io una la metto in cinta con lo sguardo no?

E lui...no...hai difficoltà...perchè sono tutti ingrumati ed è come un incrocio di auto intasato...

Però che merda la sanità eh?
Io là che chiedo un'infermiera che mi aiuti e sta qua mi sbatte in faccia un giornaletto porno...

Che esempio di malasanità eh?

Sono così scemo che pensavo che ci fossero le Angele Cavagne ad aiutare a mungerti lo sperma eh?

ma in che mondo viviamo eh?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh il mio amico gine dice che santa sfiga...
> Pensa tra le ragazze madri...si piglia sempre quella che fa meno sesso...ma che non si rende conto...non le pì porche eh?
> Mi ha anche detto che voglia o non voglia il massimo del picco ormonale per una donna è tra i 17 e i 20 anni.
> Poi cala...
> ...


i miei invece sono un po' pochi e un po' lenti...

...e dire che la quantità totale è scioccante...ricordo l'americana:
"Oh my gosh I've never seen so much cum"

:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> i miei invece sono un po' pochi e un po' lenti...
> 
> ...e dire che la quantità totale è scioccante...ricordo l'americana:
> "Oh my gosh I've never seen so much cum"
> ...


questa è palese insicurezza....guarda che non c'era bisogno di precisare, dai


----------



## The Cheater (20 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è palese insicurezza....guarda che non c'era bisogno di precisare, dai


insicurezza??? ma di che??? 

minkia...uno non può scherzare un attimo che viene subito etichettato 

ma dai...ci tengo a dimostrare la mia vena gioiosa nonostante ogni tanti scriva cose anche tristi...

...quale insicurezza...sono anzi fin troppo sicuro di me...


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> insicurezza??? ma di che???
> 
> minkia...uno non può scherzare un attimo che viene subito *etichettato*
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:già che c'ero t'ho messo pure il codice a barre


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> insicurezza??? ma di che???
> 
> minkia...uno non può scherzare un attimo che viene subito etichettato
> 
> ...


Ma scherzi?
Con Minerva non si scherza eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Forse con sti discorsi le ricordiamo la menopausa eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> straquoto!


eeeeeeeeee lo abbiamo fatto uscire santo-... il disagio era mio prima di essere suo...


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eeeeeeeeee lo abbiamo fatto uscire santo-... il disagio era mio prima di essere suo...


scusa ma non capisco a cosa ti riferisci


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?
> Con Minerva non si scherza eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Forse con sti discorsi le ricordiamo la menopausa eh?


ma sai, si comincia con il menarca e si finisce con la menopausa; a 48 anni ci sta che si possa decretare la fine della mia carriera fertile...o comunque ci sono vicina.
mi sento serena e positiva , pronta ad assistere alla fertilità di un'altra donna: mia figlia


----------



## Sole (20 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai, si comincia con il menarca e si finisce con la menopausa; a 48 anni ci sta che si possa decretare la fine della mia carriera fertile...o comunque ci sono vicina.
> *mi sento serena e positiva , pronta ad assistere alla fertilità di un'altra donna: mia figlia*


Leggendo questa frase mi sono ritrovata a sorridere, come se la tua serenità mi avesse contagiata.

Da madre di una splendida bambina che tra pochi anni diventerà ragazzina, non posso che condividere il tuo stato d'animo.

Certo, per me è ancora presto, non riesco a immaginare che mia figlia possa diventare una donna fertile. Ma alla fine la parola fertilità evoca in me altre immagini, oltre la maternità. La creatività, ad esempio. La capacità di esprimere la propria energia creativa, di dare vita ai propri sogni e concretizzare le proprie potenzialità. Ecco, messa così posso già intravedere i primi segni della fertilità di mia figlia.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai, si comincia con il menarca e si finisce con la menopausa; a 48 anni ci sta che si possa decretare la fine della mia carriera fertile...o comunque ci sono vicina.
> mi sento serena e positiva , pronta ad assistere alla fertilità di un'altra donna: mia figlia


Ma porc...ma porc...ma porc...tu non hai idea di cosa ho provato io a capire che mia figlia aveva gli assorbenti...della hello kitty...ma porc....ma noooooooooooooooooooooooo...la mia bambinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....noooooooooo...casso no...assomiglia sempre più ad una donna....ma nooooooooooooooooooooooo...e io là che mi guardo le foto di anni fa...con il suo bel visino...e adesso nooooooooooo...mi guarda con sta faccia...e ben allora...cosa casso vuoi da me...che studi un pochino? Ma non se ne parla eh? Io devo giocare con la wi....ma porc...porc....
Ha solo dodici anni...se va avnati così me batte la simy in davanzale...ma porc......porc....la mia bambinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire questo 3d...ci ho pensato, e alla fine ho capito che volevo farlo...volevo perchè, non mi nascondo, mi piacerebbe leggere opinioni...non è solo uno sfogo, ma nemmeno una ricerca di aiuto...voglio condividere e capire cosa trasmetto:
> 
> la mia storia la conoscete...giovane, sposato già da anni, senza figli, matrimonio felice spezzato da una mia storia extra con una ragazza americana...conosciuta online, giochetti e caxxate varie, che poi hanno portato ad una vera e propria relazione a distanza condita da viaggi intercontinentali sia suoi che miei...storia adesso conclusa comunque...
> 
> ...


Alcune volte come nella realtà come in un forum, è come entrare nella vita quotidiana, come entrare in un salotto ti siedi osservi ed entri in un mondo dove vivi quello che stai leggendo. Entri dentro percepisci le sofferenze la vitalità, la voglia di vivere, vedi con occhi di una lettura qualcosa che è tra fantasia e realtà, proiettato come in un film dove sembri essere l'attore di tutte quelle emozioni che percepisci leggendo. 

Un abbraccio The Cheater


----------



## The Cheater (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alcune volte come nella realtà come in un forum, è come entrare nella vita quotidiana, come entrare in un salotto ti siedi osservi ed entri in un mondo dove vivi quello che stai leggendo. Entri dentro percepisci le sofferenze la vitalità, la voglia di vivere, vedi con occhi di una lettura qualcosa che è tra fantasia e realtà, proiettato come in un film dove sembri essere l'attore di tutte quelle emozioni che percepisci leggendo.
> 
> Un abbraccio The Cheater


Ciao Claudio


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio


Ciao The.... a pinnuzza chi dici?


----------



## @lex (21 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Leggendo questa frase mi sono ritrovata a sorridere, come se la tua serenità mi avesse contagiata.
> 
> Da madre di una splendida bambina che tra pochi anni diventerà ragazzina, non posso che condividere il tuo stato d'animo.
> 
> Certo, per me è ancora presto, non riesco a immaginare che mia figlia possa diventare una donna fertile. Ma alla fine la parola fertilità evoca in me altre immagini, oltre la maternità. La creatività, ad esempio. La capacità di esprimere la propria energia creativa, di dare vita ai propri sogni e concretizzare le proprie potenzialità. Ecco, messa così posso già intravedere i primi segni della fertilità di mia figlia.


ammappela che ottimismo!!!se penso a mia figlia a me viene in mente questo





:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao The.... a pinnuzza chi dici?


Sempre tranta cucì


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ammappela che ottimismo!!!se penso a mia figlia a me viene in mente questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





.............................................................
..............................................................
---------------------------------------------------------
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (21 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> .............................................................
> ..............................................................
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


troppo poco?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> troppo poco?:mrgreen:


...... :blu: 
certo che voi papà siete proprio tremendi! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (21 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...... :blu:
> certo che voi papà siete proprio tremendi! :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ovviamente scherzo...non sono geloso di mia figlia. d'altronde sono ben consapevole che quando vorrà fare sesso se ne fotterà allegramente di me. sperando che sia perlomeno protetto. sono fin troppo giovane per diventare nonno
(e ovviamente per le malattie)


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ovviamente scherzo...non sono geloso di mia figlia. d'altronde sono ben consapevole che quando vorrà fare sesso se ne fotterà allegramente di me. sperando che sia perlomeno protetto. sono fin troppo giovane per diventare nonno
> (e ovviamente per le malattie)


soprattutto per le malattie! :up:

si, confermo che se ne fotterà allegramente di te! mio papà ancora ci prova a fare il geloso :mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (21 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ovviamente scherzo...non sono geloso di mia figlia. d'altronde sono ben consapevole che quando vorrà fare sesso se ne fotterà allegramente di me. sperando che sia perlomeno protetto. sono fin troppo giovane per diventare nonno
> (e ovviamente per le malattie)



Stessa raccomandazione che ho fatto io, decidono loro, noi possiamo solo consigliare di prendere precauzioni.


----------



## @lex (22 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> soprattutto per le malattie! :up:
> 
> si, confermo che se ne fotterà allegramente di te! mio papà ancora ci prova a fare il geloso :mrgreen:


facciamo 50 e 50. nonno un paio di palle!!!


----------



## @lex (22 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Stessa raccomandazione che ho fatto io, decidono loro, noi possiamo solo consigliare di prendere precauzioni.


quell'imbecille di sua madre quando ha saputo che le ho parlato (perchè sapevo che se non l'avessi fatto io col ciufolo l'avrebbe fatto nessun altro) dei preservativi s'è pure incazzata.
 mavattelapiglia'inderculer, 'sta idiota!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (22 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quell'imbecille di sua madre quando ha saputo che le ho parlato (perchè sapevo che se non l'avessi fatto io col ciufolo l'avrebbe fatto nessun altro) dei preservativi s'è pure incazzata.
> mavattelapiglia'inderculer, 'sta idiota!:mrgreen:


Minchia...una donna moderna e di larghe vedute.:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> soprattutto per le malattie! :up:
> 
> si, confermo che se ne fotterà allegramente di te! mio papà ancora ci prova a fare il geloso :mrgreen:


Anche il mio...:unhappy: lo stronco sul nascere però...


----------



## @lex (22 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Minchia...una donna moderna e di larghe vedute.:unhappy:


solo per quanto riguarda lei. conta che è rimasta incinta a 19 anni. forse inconsciamente vuole lo stesso per sua figlia. per portarla da un ginecologo ho dovuto insistere per mesi e mesi. e poi si è meravigliata quando mi sono informato se mia figlia avesse fatto il vaccino contro il papilloma virus. e manco se lo ricordava.


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche il mio...:unhappy: lo stronco sul nascere però...


idem!


----------



## Fabry (22 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> solo per quanto riguarda lei. conta che è rimasta incinta a 19 anni. forse inconsciamente vuole lo stesso per sua figlia. per portarla da un ginecologo ho dovuto insistere per mesi e mesi. e poi si è meravigliata quando mi sono informato se mia figlia avesse fatto il vaccino contro il papilloma virus. e manco se lo ricordava.



No comment. :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> solo per quanto riguarda lei. conta che è rimasta incinta a 19 anni. forse inconsciamente vuole lo stesso per sua figlia. per portarla da un ginecologo ho dovuto insistere per mesi e mesi. e poi si è meravigliata quando mi sono informato se mia figlia avesse fatto il vaccino contro il papilloma virus. e manco se lo ricordava.



annamo bene!


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> solo per quanto riguarda lei. conta che è rimasta incinta a 19 anni. forse inconsciamente vuole lo stesso per sua figlia. per portarla da un ginecologo ho dovuto insistere per mesi e mesi. e poi si è meravigliata quando mi sono informato se mia figlia avesse fatto il vaccino contro il papilloma virus. e manco se lo ricordava.


----------

